# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

*IF YOU WISH TO DISCUSS PROBABLE SPOILERS ABOUT RAW, USE THE SPOILER THREAD. THIS ONE IS ONLY FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION. THE THREADS WILL BE MERGED AT SOME POINT WHEN IT'S APPROPRIATE*











*Raw preview, April 18, 2016: Rivals bring chaos to the United Kingdom*



> As Raw emanates from London, Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho have a lot of unfinished business, while Kevin Owens will no doubt seek vengeance against his former friend, Sami Zayn. Will these combustible rivalries ignite in London? Plus, will Shane McMahon’s reign as Raw’s showrunner continue?


*Will rivalries reach a boiling point?*












> Last Thursday night, SmackDown’s main event clash between Sami Zayn and Chris Jericho devolved into an all-out brawl when Kevin Owens attacked his former friend, prompting Dean Ambrose to enter the fray and even the odds. Owens received a swift Helluva Kick to the face for his discretions, while Jericho evaded the wrath of The Lunatic Fringe.
> 
> As Jericho continues to seethe after the cancellation of “The Highlight Reel” in favor of a new show, “The Ambrose Asylum,” will WWE’s first Undisputed Champion hatch a nefarious scheme to get back at WWE’s newest — and most unstable — talk show host? And is The Prizefighter gunning for The Underdog from the Underground in London?


*Can Reigns continue to silence his critics as “the guy” in WWE?*












> He’s not a good guy, he’s not a bad guy, he’s the guy. And yet, there are some members of the WWE Universe who continue to criticize our new WWE World Heavyweight Champion. After conquering 14-time World Champion Triple H in the biggest WrestleMania main event in history, The Big Dog has continued to dominate the competition, even teaming with mortal enemy Bray Wyatt to defeat Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio last week on Raw.
> 
> Now, Reigns brings his coveted title to the United Kingdom, two weeks before he defends it against AJ Styles at WWE Payback. How will the powerhouse prove his doubters wrong once again on Raw?


*Might Shane McMahon run his third consecutive Raw?*












> For two weeks, Shane McMahon has assumed control of Raw, and for two weeks, the show has been astounding, bringing us new Superstars, unexpected returns and even a No. 1 Contenders’ Tag Team Tournament sponsored, naturally, by Booty-O’s.
> 
> We haven’t seen The Authority on Monday night’s hottest show since WrestleMania, and Triple H and Stephanie McMahon surely have some strong opinions about Shane-O-Mac’s job performance. Will we see WWE’s Prodigal Son reign once more, or might The Authority put a stop to Shane’s tenure as Raw showrunner?


*Is Emma in for an Irish Lass Kicking?*












> Much like Becky Lynch is now, Emma was once beloved by the WWE Universe – a relationship that, she claims, got her nowhere in WWE. With a ruthless demeanor and a brutal offensive style honed in NXT, Emma is back on the WWE roster, determined to teach The Irish Lass Kicker that “nice girls finish last.”
> 
> Viciously defeating Paige on SmackDown, the Australian aggressor aimed to send a pointed message to the fiery fan-favorite. How will Becky Lynch respond on Raw?


*Who will advance in the No. 1 Contenders’ Tag Team Tournament?*












> Is your bracket busted yet? Thus far, the No. 1 Contenders’ Tag Team Tournament, sponsored by Booty-O’s, has given us incredible matchups and unbelievable upsets, leaving us with two anticipated Semifinals Matches: The Usos vs. The Vaudevillains, and Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs. The Dudley Boyz.
> 
> Which of these teams will move on to the final bout of this tournament and challenge The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championship? Additionally, after globally-renowned competitors Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows attacked Jimmy & Jey Uso following one of last week’s tournament matches, will the dominant tandem make their presence known once again this week?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Edit: Wrong thread. My bad.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'll be there in attendance. Quite looking forward to seeing what goes down.

Will also be interesting once again to see how much the crowd is edited :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I was in attendance at the Raw Manchester in November 2015 and the show was edited to fuck as things I saw weren't the same on tv. So the same will happen for this show. Vince hates the Brits reactions. The truth is though the Brits rule any WWE show

In before the fuckery


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

inb4 Annual Sheamus RAW win, because Vince still thinks Republic of Ireland is a part of UK.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

In before the fuckery


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is there any chance that they mods can resist merging this thread with the spoilers thread for at least a day or so? Some of us in the UK like to read this thread along with RAW the following day (I physically can't watch at 1am) and if they are merged together the spoilers are the actually IN the RAW thread at the start of it.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'll be there in attendance. Quite looking forward to seeing what goes down.
> 
> Will also be interesting once again to see how much the crowd is edited :lol


Crowd sound is edited? :jericho3


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I can't wait for Vince to miss his flight or something so Shane is in charge again.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crowd will be edited all night Roman was booed in Manchester I was there yet cheered on tv


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can't wait for more red phone boxes, black taxis and tea drinking frolics because that's what England is all about in 2016.

Legit interested to find out how :cole will balls up some football statistic or pronunciation.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

@Chief of the Lynch Mob

Are you taking any signs?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



deanambroselover said:


> Crowd will be edited all night Roman was booed in Manchester I was there yet cheered on tv


We will see. Remember that they have suddenly started feeding those boo's with his booking and promos, when it was from Manchester he was still deep in his 'Cena 2.0' booking. I would say this will be the acid test about how exactly they are going to book him from here on in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If only Emma were due for a hot lass licking, that might compel me to watch.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'll be there in attendance. Quite looking forward to seeing what goes down.
> 
> Will also be interesting once again to see how much the crowd is edited :lol


I was planning to go this week but man did those tickets sell out fast, gratz to getting in


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Whoever is there please write a report so we know what got edited


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I hope Shane is running RAW again and think he will be. Looking forward to where this angle is headed, which should be a Shane vs. The Authority storyline.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

More heel Jericho?
More KO/Zayn feud? :mark:

Bex vs. Emma? :banderas

My body is ready.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm hoping they actually try to build some heat between Roman and AJ. They've only had one segment together on Smackdown so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Hopefully they can keep the good momentum of the last two weeks. And as long as the Authority is gone, that shouldn’t be too much an issue with that kind of crowd.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I've got a spoiler for everyone ...























This Raw will suck.

You're welcome.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I've got a spoiler for everyone ...This Raw will suck.
> 
> You're welcome.


Im not sure about that.

WWE has to do SO FKN MUCH to make this RAW! bad with the ground they have right now.

Just let have Enzo and Cass his next match and let them bring a promo,bring the New Day out,play around the Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens feud and do something with AJ and Reigns.

Also nobody knows whats up with the "Bullet Club".

They dont have to do much,just let the Story go on a bit and the show will be OK.

I also think Paige will show up.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Since it's in London, this RAW starts earlier right?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Since it's in London, this RAW starts earlier right?


It will be taped earlier but aired at the same time 8 PM EST.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Expecting a lame ringside spot with Sheamus and Rooney this time.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I've got a spoiler for everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*

:surprise::frown2:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm scared. I'm so afraid the question isn't 'if' the Authority is going to return, it's 'when'. After all the years of their bullshit, they don't just quietly walk off into the sunset without a story behind it, even a lame-ass story. Because there's been absolutely nothing explaining their absence, I'd wager vital organs that it's only a matter of time before RAW is opened with Stephanie's insufferable screeching again, H is sledge hammering (and in the process burying) everyone in sight, and things go right back to where they were before, with those two assholes stealing the spotlight from everybody and any progress made since WM is totally eradicated. I'll gladly entertain reasons why I'm wrong, and I hope I am, but I think I'm right.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

DEWITT with Bullet Club will debut,remember it!


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



> He’s not a good guy, he’s not a bad guy, he’s the guy. And yet, there are some members of the WWE Universe who continue to criticize our new WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


Whoever wrotes this should be used for scientific experiments.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

God please let paige seek revenge against emma and cost her match with becky.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Please let Owens win a match.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Getting the train down London in a few hours and the fun begins.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Raw London tonight :mark:


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Nothing interesting ever happens during these tapings in the UK. Good thing for spoilers so I can read them and see how shit the show is going to be.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can't wait to see that stupid Raw set with the phone booth and car that they use every time they're in the UK.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



> Renee Young will not be at Monday's WWE RAW from London as she's off the current UK tour due to visa issues.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What time is it on UK tv tonight? anyone?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I see the IC title changing hands. Gotta give the UK the feeling they matter, when Vince couldn't give two shits.

I see a record low rating, too.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SolarPowerBat said:


> What time is it on UK tv tonight? anyone?


they said 10pm SkySports 5 on This Morning but I'm unsure as it's 1hour time block


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



tommo010 said:


> 10pm SkySports 5


That's not true, there's the highlights for last weeks Raw on at 9.30, but this Raw isn't on until the usual time of 1 in the morning


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I hope Enzo and Cass and the Vaudevillans go through in the tag team tournament. I have seen enough of the Usos.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

WTF Renee having visa issues and couldnt be on the tour poor Dean without his gf


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Who knows what shit will happen but I've actually liked RAW the past two weeks.

They have given certain Wrestlers a chance and it's made good viewing.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I hate taped RAW. Nothing ever happens.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



> the No. 1 Contenders’ Tag Team Tournament, sponsored by Booty-O’s, has given us incredible matchups and unbelievable upsets,


What upsets exactly?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I have family members attending RAW tonight, so they'll be updating me with the show as it happens. It doesn't look too bad tonight, but I hope that WWE doesn't edit/tone down the crowd reactions tonight like they do with most UK RAW shows.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



The One Man Gang said:


> What upsets exactly?



Bullet Club's debut after Usos vs Social Outcasts most likely.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****










Looks like we can expect to see them tonight!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Abisial said:


> Bullet Club's debut after Usos vs Social Outcasts most likely.


Usos still won, so it wasn't an upset.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722100802907602944


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Zarra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722100802907602944


Translation via Vince: "Can we all just forget WM32 ever happened? That'd be great, thanks. Also, see look! WWE cares about the will of the fans! This proves it! Never mind the whole Roman Reigns thing..."


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Predictions:

Usos beat Vaudevillains, very few people care
Dudleys screw Enzo and Cass to massive heat, Enzo and Cass prevent Dudleys screwing Usos next week, two PPV matches set up
Becky beats some jobber with Emma on commentary/ringside, Emma jumps her afterwards.
Cesaro will wow the crowd no matter who he wrestles while management tells themselves he isn't connecting with the fans
AJ and Bullet Club tease.

And a whole lot of extraneous bullshit in between.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

My predict for raw tonight.

Shane McMahon announcer that natalya will get a rematch for the women championship with Ric flair banned from ringside at wwe payback.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Danica said:


> Looks like we can expect to see them tonight!


8 ball and Skull are back!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Sincere said:


> Translation via Vince: "Can we all just forget WM32 ever happened? That'd be great, thanks. Also, see look! WWE cares about the will of the fans! This proves it! Never mind the whole Roman Reigns thing..."


At this point I think that it is best if we do forget that Shane storyline. We ultimately got what we wanted anyways in Shane running MNR as an authority figure.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

RAW London starts being taped from 7pm UK time. Its now 6:24pm lets hope its a good show


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I really wish we could see the live show over here in the UK. Instead we have to wait for the crappy edited version that sucks the atmosphere out of the crowd, which defeats the whole point of going to the UK in the first place. 

(Oh and i hope the union jacks, the red phonebox and taxi are for the benefit of the american audience because most british people aren't that patriotic.)


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

How much hours do we need to wait for the show to start? (I mean, the taping, not the broadcast on USA network/Sky Sports)


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

There is a guy on Twitter that says that he is the FalconArrow of Reddit, search him on twitter.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Zarra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722100802907602944


:ha

so basically WM32 in a nutshell


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



NakNak said:


> How much hours do we need to wait for the show to start? (I mean, the taping, not the broadcast on USA network/Sky Sports)


According to wwe.com, the show start 07:00 PM, which is in approx. 15 min.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



The One Man Gang said:


> What upsets exactly?


Was wondering that too tbh. Looking at the brackets, I'd say all the favorites have won so far, but leave it to WWE to over-exaggerate EVERYTHING these days. :francis.

And why the fuck are Goldust and Fandango teaming all of a sudden? Goldust needs to just call it a career already, if he's not in a legit feud with Cody, he's just wasting everybody's time taking up a roster spot at this point.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm sick to watch plenty of reasons to run mon ni8 raw by shane. make it official man ! 
1.Try to run- We always saw that RAW after WM is always full of debuts & call ups. They made situation that bcoz of shane running it, Debuts happened.
2.Overwhelming by people ¿- People like Face more than Heel. It is Human Nature. hence they 'wanted' to run RAW by shane.
3.Opportunity ¿- This is pretty interesting...


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

^I already knew that, but you're still an asshole

EDIT: the post in question got deleted, not calling Chrome an asshole


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Chrome said:


> Was wondering that too tbh. Looking at the brackets, I'd say all the favorites have won so far, but leave it to WWE to over-exaggerate EVERYTHING these days. :francis.
> 
> And why the fuck are Goldust and Fandango teaming all of a sudden? Goldust needs to just call it a career already, if he's not in a legit feud with Cody, he's just wasting everybody's time taking up a roster spot at this point.


I thought him and Truth were pretty funny. Not sure why they would pair him with Fandango. I don't watch Smackdown so I'm not sure what story they told there, but I'm sure it was awful.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Chrome said:


> Was wondering that too tbh. Looking at the brackets, I'd say all the favorites have won so far, but leave it to WWE to over-exaggerate EVERYTHING these days. :francis.
> 
> And why the fuck are Goldust and Fandango teaming all of a sudden? Goldust needs to just call it a career already, if he's not in a legit feud with Cody, he's just wasting everybody's time taking up a roster spot at this point.


It's went on way to long just to be a tag team with Truth I think it's going to be the return of Cody that it leads to as he was teasing it all the time and his twitter is just black and not tweeting anything since WM.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

According to Meltzer, "Even though Shane McMahon lost the match, he is now official as in charge for the third straight week. HHH and Stephanie were scheduled to return to Raw this week as well and a feud between the two sides was on the books."

Well that didn't take very long. Worst fucking thing that could possibly happen. This will be the biggest story line in the company AGAIN, and AGAIN they're going to try to get most of the heat on those three assholes. I'll probably watch tonight, but it will definitely be with the remote close by. 

FUCK YOU, VINCE. Just, fuck you.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So Falconarrow is Balor. Or so he says.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****










Ambrose Asylum to open show I hope this doesn't become a thing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



> * Dean Ambrose kicks off RAW to a big pop. He hits the ring for an episode of The Ambrose Asylum and talks about current events. Shane McMahon interrupts for another huge pop.


Sounds good so far.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

*FINN TO DEBUT AND SAY "I AM FALCON ARROW!!!"*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

The "Ambrose Asylum" is a thing.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Way to come out swinging.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Kevin Owens came out to a good pop I wonder if this will get changed.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ambrose Asylum to open show I hope this doesn't become a thing.


Haha sounds terrible... I hope they keep it as a "thing". In a few months we will have Architects Weekly and Believe Dat with THE Guy.

Not gonna watch this abomination but looking forward to funny Raw spoilers... keep them coming


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

One guy on twitter is live tweeting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722133782179012608
https://twitter.com/VKhrapko


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens and Zayn also joined the party


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722135446050979840


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Shane announced Ambrose vs. Jericho and Owens vs. Zayn at payback.

Ninja'd


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Why does Shane run Raw when he lost?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Even tho this segment has Shane, KO & Sami...I doubt I will watch it.

Fuck Lame Ambrose!

Dean from The Shield days and mid 2014 was the best Ambrose.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> Why does Shane run Raw when he lost?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

apparently Jericho vs Zayn now, Ambrose vs Owens the main event of RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens/Ambrose main event of Raw tonight. Never seen that one before.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Hopefully Owens wins that match he already took a loss to Cesaro.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Owens/Ambrose main event of Raw tonight. Never seen that one before.


Perhaps you'd prefer Reigns/Sheamus again? :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


>


Lol yes but this is the Network era, and I think that is a very strong point, WWE make it impossible for anyone to forget.

So again, why does Shane run Raw? It's things like this which have driven me away.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> Lol yes but this is the Network era, and I think that is a very strong point, WWE make it impossible for anyone to forget.
> 
> So again, why does Shane run Raw? It's things like this which have driven me away.


"fan-support"


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Some really good matches from the looks of things, albeit we've seen Ambrose vs Owens before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Sleepngbear said:


> Perhaps you'd prefer Reigns/Sheamus again? :lmao


Is that the only other option??


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> "fan-support"


Well if that's the case they should also have allowed Triple H to retain the title.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



> Dean Ambrose kicks off RAW to a big pop. He hits the ring for an episode of The Ambrose Asylum and talks about current events. Ambrose introduces his guest and out comes Shane McMahon for another huge pop. Shane talks about how he's here for the fans but Kevin Owens interrupted. Sami Zayn and Chris Jericho also interrupted. This led to Shane making Sami vs. Owens and Jericho vs. Ambrose for Payback on May 1st. He makes Sami vs. Jericho for tonight and then Ambrose vs. Owens for tonight's main event


summary of first segment


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> So again, why does Shane run Raw? It's things like this which have driven me away.


'Overwhelming social media response' :vince5


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

It was too logical for them make Zayn-Ambrose vs Jericho-Owens?:rudy


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Jericho wins over Zayn.

Yep, they are selling Sami as the underdog. Of what I saw, it was a good match, solid.

I have a stream broadcasting Raw atm, Idk if I can post it here.

Dudleyz vs Sawft is next!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Finally Jericho gets decent booking.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



NakNak said:


> Jericho wins over Zayn.
> 
> Yep, they are selling Sami as a geek.




wens2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> It was too logical for them make Zayn-Ambrose vs Jericho-Owens?:rudy


Then people would complain about there being too many useless tag matches.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



J'onn J'onzz said:


> 'Overwhelming social media response' :vince5


Yet no amount of tweets will save us from this weird failed tweener Reigns character they are forcing upon this Joseph Anoi'a fella and the audience.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Is weird listening the commentators talking off air :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



NakNak said:


> Is weird listening the commentators talking off air :lol :lol :lol


I know right.

For those interested in streaming links, just go to SquaredCircle on reddit and you'll find it.


edit: BULLET CLUB WITH AJ INTERRACTIONS!!


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Finally Jericho gets decent booking.


Yeah, kid has a bright future. He might even win the strap one day.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

AJ STYLES INTERACTING WITH DOC & KARL


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cool, did not know RAW was shown live.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Welp I think this means that AJ won't be leading the Bullet club.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Enzo & Cass are over as hell!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bubba's trashtalking is so good :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bet fans wish they were nursing a pint, watching Stoke v Spurs in a pub, wish some fish and chips to finish off.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Enzo and Cass win


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Enzo&Cass advance in the tournament and win as clean as it gets. Wonder if we'll get a rematch at Payback.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Booos for reigns as he is shown on the big screen LOL.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

THE BOOS FOR ROMAN AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Reigns got massively booed.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Lol @ them muting the mics.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Reigns is getting dat heat


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

OH FFS HE IS SAYING THE CATCHPHRASE AGAIN.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

holy fuck three weeks in a row he's spouting the same sentence


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Aj Styles chants!


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Is this the first time RAW is airing live from the UK?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

for the first time in months I've been excited for RAW 3 weeks in a row :maisie


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

AJ Styles out to interrupt Roman.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

AJ getting booed for complimenting Roman :lol


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I will never understand why WWE books Ambrose in main event's.. His matches are always straight up boring as hell..... Ambrose always puts dumb faces and the lunatic crap thing is gettin old, he sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

AJ complimenting Reigns.

:ti

Sounds like an awful segment.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Yes chants for Aj Styles after he said "Having the match of my life, is gonna make me champion!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> AJ getting booed for complementing Roman :lol


Its Bryan/Reigns (Bryan's post match promo on Reigns) all over again :reneelel


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Roman is getting absolutly demolished.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

What's he talking about.. hardly anyone respects him with it, just because he has it. All over the place.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bullet club attacks Reigns!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722145615107530752


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bullet club attacking Roman!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Don't worry people these are the same weirdos that make up that Post WM Raw that boo the people they normally cheer and cheer the people they normally boo :jbl


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Anderson/Gallows attacked Reigns while AJ is watching. Feed cut off right there but it seemed like AJ was confused. Could be both a incoming turn or a bait.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

THE BULLET FUCKING CLUB IS 4 4 4 4 LIFE BITCH


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

:mark:


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

And I'm not even sure they are airing it live now.

Am I watching from the WWE satellite stream? :lol


No commercials at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

It's official: Finn Bálor will debut along with Anderson & Gallows at Payback

They will attack Roman & AJ

I'm hyped as fuck!!!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Gallows and Anderson just attacked Reigns.

It's happening.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Looks like it's set up for a swerve AJ looked confused.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Anderson and Gallows just hate Samoans :draper2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So last year, Bray says that he will defeat The Undertaker and cement himself as "The New Face of Fear". Taker beats him, but he still claims to be "The New Face of Fear". 

Shane O Mac needs to beat Undertaker to gain control of Raw. He loses, and yet he's been in charge of Raw for three weeks in a row. 

I'm starting to see a pattern with post-Streak Undertaker matches. Its like they have him go over just o make the fans happy and then continue with the show as if the other guy actually won. Its really weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

There goes any hope of a Reigns heel turn.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Ziggler coming out to absolutely mild reactions


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Man, I hope this leads to Balor's main roster debut with Anderson and Gallows. AJ has a good thing going as a singles babyface. No need to change that.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Fandango :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

The crowd look so un-impressed. When does apathy turn into just not paying for tickets? I can't understand the mentality of these people.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Holy shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722145615107530752


This ain't boring this is real life :reigns2



ShowStopper said:


> There goes any hope of a Reigns heel turn.


As if there was ever any hope of that :reneelel


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Fandango...I don't care, he is one of my favorite jobbers :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Sincere said:


> Translation via Vince: "Can we all just forget WM32 ever happened? That'd be great, thanks. Also, see look! WWE cares about the will of the fans! This proves it! Never mind the whole Roman Reigns thing..."


I would if I could. Except it's only a matter of time before he does all the same shit again that reminds me why it sucked in the first place.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

More Roman boos


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Fandango still over as fuck in UK.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

*BC4Life*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Fandango more over than Reigns and they been burying him for 2 years and pushing Reigns for 2.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I really hope it's not Finn for BC leader he has been boring as fuck in nxt.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Reigns accuses AJ of being part of the Anderson/Gallows team, AJ says he had no idea but Reigns tells him he knows about their history.

Fandango dancing for 5 minutes while the backstage segment between Reigns and AJ is going on :lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Roman Reigns getting booed by the Brits


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Reigns accuses AJ of being part of the Anderson/Gallows team, AJ says he had no idea but Reigns tells him he knows about their history.
> 
> *Fandango dancing for 5 minutes while the backstage segment between Reigns and AJ is going on* :lmao


:reneelel:ha:heston:bryanlol:duck:tysonlolhillip2ti:haha


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Is Raw being aired live?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Perfectly fine squash match.

But Corbin's laid Dolph out every time and then he's probably going to beat him at Payback too :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Looking at those tag team tournament brackets, I would mark out like a bitch if Vaudevillains and Enzo/Cass went over. 

Might be a pipedream, but man oh man would I be happy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Fandango stealing that segment.

:lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

TITUS :mark:	:mark:	:mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

LOL TITUS


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

MizTV 

Maryse looks hot as hell

And Titus is the main event...of commercials :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The GOATs returning? :drose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Corbin attacks Ziggler during the match, pins Fandango afterwards, Ziggler attacks him but Corbin stands tall and walks away.

Becky/Sasha/Natalya/?? vs Naomi/Charlotte/Tamina/Summer Rae

will happen. I think the fourth face was either Eva or Paige


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

How's everyone watching this


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Last night I went to a show and Carlito wrestled. He is awesome.

Primo & Epico? Not so much :lol


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can someone please send me the link to watch it live right now? cant find it
thanks fellas!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Corbin attacks Ziggler during the match, pins Fandango afterwards, Ziggler attacks him but Corbin stands tall and walks away.
> 
> Becky/Sasha/Natalya/?? vs Naomi/Charlotte/Tamina/Summer Rae
> 
> will happen. I think the fourth face was either Eva or Paige


It will be Eva to immense heat :lmao

WWE always shits on Paige when they are in England :lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Maryse. :trips8


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I've never seen her in her previous run but Miz & Maryse is an amazing combination.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Maryse right now is the hottest a woman has ever looked inside a WWE ring. Beyond perfect. I hate The Miz


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

lol they're using Prince George what they don't know is that we don't give a fuck about the Royal family.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

good god that Styles, Anderson and Gallows development :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cesaro out to a good reaction.



A-C-P said:


> It will be Eva to immense heat :lmao
> 
> WWE always shits on Paige when they are in England :lmao


That makes me think it might be Paige to take the pin and protect the other three. Or at least that would make a little bit of sense.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TripleG said:


> So last year, Bray says that he will defeat The Undertaker and cement himself as "The New Face of Fear". Taker beats him, but he still claims to be "The New Face of Fear".
> 
> Shane O Mac needs to beat Undertaker to gain control of Raw. He loses, and yet he's been in charge of Raw for three weeks in a row.
> 
> I'm starting to see a pattern with post-Streak Undertaker matches. Its like they have him go over just o make the fans happy and then continue with the show as if the other guy actually won. Its really weird.


Weird is one way of phrasing it.

Another one is retarded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Another Primo and Epico promo.

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Crowd just got buried.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cesaro chewing gum like a boss.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao MIZ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Crowd chanting 'Maryse'

Miz is dead. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

How is it possible for a woman to look that beautiful?

Seriously just give her the Women's Title already based on her looks and nothing else


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Miz getting 'boring' chants now.

:mj4


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

"I've come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Check your reps guys!

Cesaro as the Hitman is so awesome.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

For anyone that cares (can't blame you if you don't since it's 8 person filler  ): women's match is Natalya, Paige, Becky, Sasha vs. Charlotte, Naomi, Tamina, Summer Rae

Either Paige, or anybody besides Charlotte is probably eating the pin/sub there. Emma might interfere I guess.

CESARO VS. RUSEV :mark:


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cesaro looks like a badass!

Rusev vs Cesaro, great!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Oh my god Cesaro :lol he was killing it.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

LON & Miz vs Cesaro & NEW DAY

OMFG THIS IS THE MOST WEIRD MOMENT IN A LONG TIME AND I'M HYPED AS FUCK

CESARO & NEW DAY TEAMING UP, FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

New Day ruining Maryse's moment I'm done. Will fap to her later.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

CESSSARRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOO + NEW DAY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cesaro was awesome in this.

Cesaro & New Day vs Miz & LON


----------



## GucciCasey (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

How long did it take to post a link FFS FINALLY


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Glad to see Rusev sticking with the full length boots and knee pads he had at Mania, it's a better look than just the little boots like before.


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

is it possible that Miz is in the best shape of his life so far? looks like he worked harder than before tbh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

*DO NOT ASK FOR OR POST LIVE STREAMS PLEASE​*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Wonder if any kids in the crowd are asking: Mummy, where's Woi Barreh m8?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bloody hell Sheamus actually took the pin.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Kind of a boring match but it picked up with Cesaro's hot tag.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Cesaro & The New Day together are the best thing ever


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

MAURO <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

This has gotten boooooring.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Never understood "Joining me at this time". They couldn't physically be joining you at any other time.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Also why the FUCK is Mauro doing a backstage interview and not on commentary 

Also Charlotte actually looked pretty cute tonight tbh, and I hardly ever think she does.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I forgot Charlotte even had a feud.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I love how Bret shit talks WWE 24/7 and then always gets invited on.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Natalya vs Charlotte at Payback. Bret Hart will be on Natalya's side


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bret Hart shits on WWE and he still appears on WWE programming.

He is getting dat check $$$


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Did Cole just ask Vince/Dunn whether it is ok to mention Titus?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Bret shits on WWE but has no problem going on WWE TV. Hypocrite, much?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

"The World of John Cena" :lol :lol :lol

John Cena is a walking meme at this point :lol :lol :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> Never understood "Joining me at this time". They couldn't physically be joining you at any other time.


LOL. "Joining me at 5 seconds ago"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Bret shits on WWE but has no problem going on WWE TV. Hypocrite, much?


He's having his cake and eating it.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Bret shits on WWE but has no problem going on WWE TV. Hypocrite, much?


Bret's a carnie at heart, his whole family and everyone from that generation is really. He'll take a payday no matter what he thinks of what they're doing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Brock said:


> He's having his cake and eating it.


Yep. It's just hypocritical. Why go on a show that you shit on practically every chance you get when you speak publicly, whether it be interviews or during his podcast?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

To be fair, including Brett in the PPV was the only way this feud could even begin to make sense. Idk why Ric just hasn't been banned from ringside months ago like they did when Charlotte was feuding with Bellas. Oh, right, because then it'd just be Charlotte...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> This has gotten boooooring.


This will be lowest rated Raw of the year so far.

Been looking at recent trends and it always seems to be the case. They tend to get a big dip (last week) at this stage of year, and then a continued dip for the British Raw, which can be attributed to: post-WM hype dying down, and the pre-recorded nature of it.

Either way this is still a glorified house show and the show itself is doing nothing to try and bring in ratings so pretty sure it will come in at around the 2.3 something mark, then coast along at 2.3's until the fall dip.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Oh hey it's my future wife Becky Lynch.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. It's just hypocritical. Why go on a show that you shit on practically every chance you get when you speak publicly, whether it be interviews or during his podcast?


Nothing wrong with getting some easy $$$ plus the woman were one of the few things he didn't shit on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Nothing wrong with getting some easy $$$ plus the woman were one of the few things he didn't shit on.


It's very hypocritical. No way around it.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Charlotte is corpsing!

Botchamania :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



> Natalya, Becky Lynch, Paige & Sasha Banks vs. Summer Rae, Naomi, Tamina & Emma Charlotte


:chan

When did Becky and Nattie forgive Paige...?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Seems like the show has been mostly filler outside of the Gallows & Anderson segment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. It's just hypocritical. Why go on a show that you shit on practically every chance you get when you speak publicly, whether it be interviews or during his podcast?


Yeah, it's a point TBH. I guess when he shits on WWE, it's just him giving his honest opinion and answering the questions he's being asked. Not watching live, but it sounds like he's been added to the Womens' title feud, and i had a feeling with Flair being there they might add Bret at some point TBH.

Shits on WWE, then just strolls in as he doesn't give a fuck.  Gotta give him that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Sincere said:


> :chan
> 
> When did Becky and Nattie forgive Paige...?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Brock said:


> Yeah, it's a point TBH. I guess when he shits on WWE, it's just him giving his honest opinion and answering the questions he's being asked. Not watching live, but it sounds like he's been added to the Womens' title feud, and i had a feeling with Flair being there they might add Bret at some point TBH.
> 
> Shits on WWE, then just strolls in as he doesn't give a fuck.  Gotta give him that.


I just know if others did it, they'd be shit on hard on here.

I was happy to read Bret's comments. But this is very hypocritical.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Bret shits on WWE but has no problem going on WWE TV. Hypocrite, much?


In fairness to him, Bret was handed a podcasting contract by those jabroni's with that huge podcast with a great following.

He started out by doing a couple, where he was asked very direct questions (all of this happening whilst he was in and out of hospital with cancer). Since then he does maintain his own new show, but he is not really in control of it, and just answering honestly, and he is not a well man.

People ask him the questions that they know will get honest answers. Bret's just being Bret. Most of the time he is spot on, and honest.

Bret is nothing compared to Foley. Foley smashes TV's, has written about 6 letters proclaiming he will never watch WWE again, and he turns up on WWE TV within weeks of this. HBK also shows up on WWE TV but shits all over the product... HBK just does this ninja style with bakhanded compliments so he never pisses off the brass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> In fairness to him, Bret was handed a podcasting contract by those jabroni's with that huge podcast with a great following.
> 
> He started out by doing a couple, where he was asked very direct questions (all of this happening whilst he was in and out of hospital with cancer). Since then he does maintain his own new show, but he is not really in control of it, and just answering honestly, and he is not a well man.
> 
> ...


HBK just did a 2 part podcast with Russo and pretty much defended WWE. So, I don't know about that...

I agree with what Bret said. It's just very odd that he agreed to go back on the show literally just a few weeks later. :lol Will definitely take his comments with a grain of salt going forward.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Why they do the vignettes for two jobbers?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

AJ talking to Gallows & Anderson backstage...so they will follow up the segment they had with Reigns before...

Is Finn Bálor debuting tonight? Because i'm kind of feeling it

Maybe with this, Finn can finally be interesting for once

Wow, Epico & Primo, just stop :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Charlotte tapped to Natalya.

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



NakNak said:


> AJ talking to Gallows & Anderson backstage...so they will follow up the segment they had with Reigns before...
> 
> Is Finn Bálor debuting tonight? Because i'm kind of feeling it
> 
> ...


If all these vignettes for Primo and Epico lead to Carlito showing up and telling them how what they are doing is NOT COOL, it will be worth it :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> *HBK just did a 2 part podcast with Russo and pretty much defended WWE. So, I don't know about that...*
> 
> I agree with what Bret said. It's just very odd that he agreed to go back on the show literally just a few weeks later. :lol WIll definitely take his comments with a grain of salt going forward.


That's those backhanded compliments I was talking about 

HBK was fairly critical of WWE from the conversational aspect and his agreeableness with Russo, but like I said, he managed to get in some ninja critique via backhanded compliments. HBK has always been a master at giving a policial answer but still giving an honest opinion. Obviously HBK stops short of all out attacks on the product, that's Bret's gimmick, and always was, to be fair.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte tapped to Natalya.
> 
> :lmao


The real question is did she actually sell it, or did she get up like nothing happened immediately afterward, like she usually does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> That's those backhanded compliments I was talking about
> 
> HBK was fairly critical of WWE from the conversational aspect and his agreeableness with Russo, but like I said, he managed to get in some ninja critique via backhanded compliments. HBK has always been a master at giving a policial answer but still giving an honest opinion. Obviously HBK stops short of all out attacks on the product, that's Bret's gimmick, and always was, to be fair.


Backhanded? I don't agree at all. He pretty much shit on the fans who complain but still watch. And a few times said, "Not to defend the company, but..." Which means, of course, that he was defending them. :lol He was clearly on WWE's side and has been for awhile now. Defended the ratings, as well.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Shawn Michaels: "Everybody asks me, 'Do you miss it?' No, I don't miss it, because what's on TV now isn't what I used to do. So it's easy not to miss."

He also said this about "The Internet" complainers: "I get what those hardcore fans say and they don't like it (the WWE product), but at the same time, and I'm gonna get a ton of heat for this, but it is true: You DO keep watching. The ratings may go down, but we're not losing you."

Yet he appears on TV as well. It's not as brutal and honest as Bret's statements on the podcast, but he's obviously not a big fan of current WWE either. Yet he showed up at WM. HBK is obviously more on the defending side and does not go into extremes.

We fans are also hypocritical in that sense because we shit on the product every week yet watch RAW/SD spoilers and keep in touch with ratings to shit even more on the product.

I think it's funny WWE keeps inviting him, though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Vaudevillains won :mark:


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

JBL making a Leiceister City reference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Finally they are showing a vignette of a NXT guy no one cares about otherwise. This might help Apollo a bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Shawn Michaels: "Everybody asks me, 'Do you miss it?' No, I don't miss it, because what's on TV now isn't what I used to do. So it's easy not to miss."
> 
> He also said this about "The Internet" complainers: "I get what those hardcore fans say and they don't like it (the WWE product), but at the same time, and I'm gonna get a ton of heat for this, but it is true: You DO keep watching. The ratings may go down, but we're not losing you."
> 
> ...


He's definitely on the defending side. He's done past interviews where he's even nicer to WWE than that. That's not even close to bashing WWE.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Theres a whole lot of fuckery going down tonight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Actually giving air time to midcarders to let them show personality? Who is running this show.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Vaudevillains vs Enzo/Cass at Payback, looking foward to that
It's a shame that after that match, VV will be forgotten
But their gimmick will not work long-term on the Main Roster, anyways :/

Apollo Crews, I want to like him, he has the potential...but good god, he is so boring atm.
At least they are doing "something" with him and the #SocialOutcasts


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



RyanPelley said:


> Actually giving air time to midcarders to let them show personality? Who is running this show.


The WWE (Alternate) Universe :vince2


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



deanambroselover said:


> Does somebody have a stream to this?
> 
> Theres a whole lot of fuckery going down tonight


I swear to god everytime i see a post of yours the word fuckery is in it. :grin2: Anyone got a breakdown of what's happened so far so i don't have to read through all of the pages...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



PUNKY said:


> I swear to god everytime i see a post of yours the word fuckery is in it. :grin2: Anyone got a breakdown of what's happened so far so i don't have to read through all of the pages...


http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-ra...2016-tag-tournament-semi-finals-shane-mcmahon


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Crews wasted with the Social Outcasts.:trips7


God, Vince I hate you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Crews vs. Social Outcasts

:lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

i think i'd sort of love it if crews joined the social outcasts, even if it would be terrrrrible for him


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Backhanded? I don't agree at all. He pretty much shit on the fans who complain but still watch. And a few times said, "Not to defend the company, but..." Which means, of course, that he was defending them. :lol He was clearly on WWE's side and has been for awhile now. Defended the ratings, as well.


I saw it more as him agreeing with a lot of what Russo said, but stopping short at blasting the product.

Yes, okay, technically he would go on to defend the product, but he could have been a lot more defensive. And yes I know he's a company guy, but he wasn't exactly waxing lyrical about the product either, his tone seemed kinda down, and I guess that's what I was picking up on. 

Yeah the stuff he said about the fans was interesting... "but you all still watch" ... if you read the between the lines he is also not disagreeing that the product is terrible. He just cleverly decided to criticise the fans and not the product at that time, swerving the point.

Backhanded compliment is perhaps a bad phrase to use when I think about it, but you get what I'm trying to say.. even HBK doesn't like the product. I wasn't meaning to compare him directly to Bret, earlier. I was just trying to make the comparison that a lot of past stars know the product is bad, and they all have their way of saying it. HBK has his way. Bret has his way too, but it is usually people exploiting his honesty, and that's all I'm asking to keep in mind.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Sincere said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-ra...2016-tag-tournament-semi-finals-shane-mcmahon



Cheers bud, didn't even think of looking on there


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Is this finished yet is this the main event lol?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Why is this still happening?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> I saw it more as him agreeing with a lot of what Russo said, but stopping short at blasting the product.
> 
> Yes, okay, technically he would go on to defend the product, but he could have been a lot more defensive. And yes I know he's a company guy, but he wasn't exactly waxing lyrical about the product either, his tone seemed kinda down, and I guess that's what I was picking up on.
> 
> ...


HBK doesn't even watch the product, so I don't think he knows how good or bad it is. He's just going by what he reads that fans tweet him, which he said in that interview. 

I don't have a problem with past wrestlers thinking the product is bad and going on Raw. The problem is when you bash the fuck out of it every chance you get and then go run on the show a few weeks later. Big difference. Kinda kills Bret's credibility when commenting about the product..


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I'm sorry for those who have paid to see this Raw


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



PUNKY said:


> I swear to god everytime i see a post of yours the word fuckery is in it. :grin2: Anyone got a breakdown of what's happened so far so i don't have to read through all of the pages...


Theres obviously gonna be fuckery


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> HBK doesn't even watch the product, so I don't think he knows how good or bad it is. He's just going by what he reads that fans tweet him, which he said in that interview.
> 
> I don't have a problem with past wrestlers thinking the product is bad and going on Raw. The problem is when you bash the fuck out of it every chance you get and then go run on the show a few weeks later. Big difference. Kinda kills Bret's credibility when commenting about the product..


Yeah, I see your point totally. I guess Bret's credibility just isn't a question in my personal opinion. I rarely disagree with the miserable bastard


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> Is this finished yet is this the main event lol?


RAW started two and a half hours ago so 30 more minutes to go


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Hope Slater wins. Apollo is boring as fuck and social outcasts could help him. Yes, it seems ridiculous but it's better than solo career with zero reactions from the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722166141578256384
Crews is pretty much dead for the time being.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Apollo no reaction from London crowd :maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens vs Ambrose already happening. So either something else will follow or they'll end it without any swerves and they'll fill the rest with backstage promos and adverts when it airs in three hours.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Avoided a disaster there. Social Outcasts don't need a boring hack like Crews hanging out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



DoubtGin said:


> Owens vs Ambrose already happening. So either something else will follow or they'll end it without any swerves and they'll fill the rest with backstage promos and adverts when it airs in three hours.


Yeah, you have to take commercials into consideration. No commercials now since it's not airing on TV here yet.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I'm only watching to see if the commentators say something stupid in the dark bits.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens :lmao


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens is life :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

This whole Raw is gonna be edited to fuck by Vince when it airs


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Lilian told the crowd that there is more action tomorrow night on Smackdown and Owens took a mic and said "and I ain't gonna be theeere" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Even the talent think SD is shit. :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Half the roster wont be at Smackdown cos their doing a house show in Manchester


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



deanambroselover said:


> This whole Raw is gonna be edited to fuck by Vince when it airs


I bet he does it personally as well, and doesn't want anyone else to interfere.

That's probably why the sound editing is so bad, Vince is editing it himself and using the same pop 10 times in a show, he thinks nobody can notice.

"I'm a genius dammit, it sounds like they're cheering for Reigns" :vince5


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So virtually nothing important has happened on this Raw besides Reigns/AJ/BC segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Lillian says there are still tickets available for Smackdown. :lol


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

While Bret is hypocritical for slamming WWE and then coming in for a paycheck I'd wager the majority of people on here have bitched about their job at some point or another and gone in to get paid even though they hate it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Crowd are pretty mild...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> I bet he does it personally as well, and doesn't want anyone else to interfere.
> 
> That's probably why the sound editing is so bad, Vince is editing it himself and using the same pop 10 times in a show, he thinks nobody can notice.
> 
> "I'm a genius dammit, it sounds like they're cheering for Reigns" :vince5


Vince will mute the boos and put in cheers he did it last year at Manchester as I was there and Roman got booed


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

This match is shite. Guarantee you later on, people will be watching Raw with the edited sound for this match and be calling it a great match though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

TWO Epico/Primo vignettes? Jesus!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> This match is shite. Guarantee you later on, people will be watching Raw with the edited sound for this match and be calling it a great match though.


Are you watching it on the stream?


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Daemon_Rising said:


> Crowd are pretty mild...


Can't blame them. This is shite.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Is the show over now?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



ShowStopper said:


> Are you watching it on the stream?


What's a stream?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Ziggler you're not HBK sign LOL


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Pretty average match, I seem to only like Ambrose matches in stipulations.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Lol they are chanting fat Owens fat


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

This is awkard.

Bad match.

And KO loses...

DA is not over enough as a face after that Lesnar "match"
Turn him heel...and fast


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens lost again :hano


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Odd finish.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Zzzz.... Ambrose is genuinely boring.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Ambrose beats Owens clean.

So Zayn vs Owens is basically the losers' feud :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens loses clean (again) to Dean and people want to tell me he hasn't been booked crappy in recent months. :lmao


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

What a flat ending to RAW.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I can't stand Ambrose matches. Really boring and limited moveset.

And Owens lost. Fuck this really...


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Owens is officially Ambrose personal jobber, they have wrestled five times and Owens jobbed every time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Jericho ends RAW after a Codebreaker against Ambrose.

Seriously, this is how Jericho always needs to be booked. 

The feed is showing the dark segment after RAW


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Tag team match playa


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Everything that is happening now is not part of RAW anymore.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Yeah that was a boring match I would say Reigns is a better wrestler than Ambrose.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

He forgot to say playa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Outside of the Gallows/Anderson segment, nothing noteworthy or big happened tonight. Very blah episode.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I enjoyed Enzo & Cass vs Dudleyz, MizTV and the tag team of New Day + Cesaro and all things related to AJ/Reigns.

The rest was boring.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

All those people in the non-spoiler thread are in for a shitty RAW and they don't even know it.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

To be honest this RAW just sucked and had house show feeling. Nothing important except BC/Reigns segment.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

we can't see the most interesting thing of the evening?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Yesssssssss Dean beat Owens


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



scrapethattoast said:


> All those people in the non-spoiler thread are in for a shitty RAW and they don't even know it.


They do, they're all lurking now, reading us bitch about it.

I only caught about half of it in total, all of what I caught was boring, except for Maryse, who was the best part of Raw.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So I seen there was gonna be a dark match of Dean/AJ vs Jericho/Owens but then the stream dies shame


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I really wanted to see the tag team match :rollins2


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Tbh, BC gonna turn to AJ and then Balor will debut as a heel. Am i the only one who is thinking it?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Tsvetoslava said:


> Tbh, BC gonna turn to AJ and then Balor will debut as a heel. Am i the only one who is thinking it?


Yea, I don't see them sticking with AJ. I think they're screwing him over at Payback. The question is if they're getting a leader or staying a duo for a while longer. 

Guess that means AJ vs BC next?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Plz DON'T have the Bullet Club become the "GUY" gang with Gallows & Anderson having to back up #ROMANLAMES after turning on AJ, either keep the club or ditch it b/c NOBODY benefits if it's ALL about Roman


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Gallows & Anderson aren't allowed to play with anyone else until Finn gets done playing with his legos in NXT.


----------



## lesnar fan1 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



deanambroselover said:


> Yesssssssss Dean beat Owens


predictable. like EVERY TIME THEY MET=dean wins. 
and i love ambrose. but owens is ambrose's personal jobber.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Has anyone ever won a World Title at Payback? I don't want Reigns to lose his title yet just because of AJ Styles and the two who promise to have his back.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

American viewers have alot of fuckery to watch


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm weirdly looking forward to this lol, it's like 'edit watch' to see how the crowd and crowd reactions are edited. Fuck the matches i look forward to seeing how WWE tries to bland the crowd noise.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Tsvetoslava said:


> Tbh, BC gonna turn to AJ and then Balor will debut as a heel. Am i the only one who is thinking it?


I think the WWE will make them pick a side at Payback whether it is Reigns, Styles or Balor, but they should not. The revelation of the leader should be build toward SummerSlam. They just debuted and their intentions shouldn´t be clear two weeks later.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

It should be AJ, but the way they're setting it up you can tell a swerve is coming.

Finn is an unknown NXT guy who isn't at mainevent level yet and if its Roman, the Club will never be big and it rules out a BC v Shield match.

I mean, how many of you will buy BC merch if Reigns is leading it lmao?

Ideally, I would have AJ lead it for now, then have Balor join then feud with Styles over leadership once they lose to The Shield (we all know it will happen if Roman isn't leading BC).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Is there somewhere I can read the full recap of this show so I don't have to watch tonight?


----------



## lesnar fan1 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheLooseCanon said:


> Is there somewhere I can read the full recap of this show so I don't have to watch tonight?



* Lilian Garcia sang "God Save The Queen"

* Dean Ambrose kicks off RAW to a big pop. He hits the ring for an episode of The Ambrose Asylum and talks about current events. Ambrose introduces his guest and out comes Shane McMahon for another huge pop. Shane talks about how he's here for the fans but Kevin Owens interrupted. Sami Zayn and Chris Jericho also interrupted. This led to Shane making Sami vs. Owens and Jericho vs. Ambrose for Payback on May 1st. He makes Sami vs. Jericho for tonight and then Ambrose vs. Owens for tonight's main event

* Chris Jericho defeated Sami Zayn in a good back and forth match with a Codebreaker

* Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson interrupt a backstage AJ Styles interview. They greeted each other and gave pleasantries. Gallows and Anderson made it clear they have Styles' back at Payback

* Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady come out to a huge pop and cut great promos

* Enzo and Cass defeated The Dudley Boyz to advance in the tournament

* WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns comes out to deafening boos. He cuts his "the guy" promo and gives props to AJ Styles, who interrupts. AJ talks about their match at Payback and how he will leave with the title. Out of nowhere, Anderson and Gallows attack Reigns and lay him out to a massive unreal pop. Styles watched from the foot of the ramp as they laid Reigns out with Magic Killer

* Dolph Ziggler comes out for commentary and gets no pop

* Backstage segment with Reigns and Styles, who says he had nothing to do with Anderson and Gallows attacking Reigns in the ring

* Baron Corbin defeated Fandango, who got a big pop. Corbin had sent Fandango into Ziggler earlier, so Ziggler attacked Corbin after the match and gets laid out at ringside

* WWE Intercontinental Champion The Miz is out with Maryse for Miz TV. Cesaro is the guest but they're interrupted by Sheamus, Rusev and Alberto Del Rio. WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day also come out to a deafening pop. This leads to a match

* The New Day and Cesaro vs. The Miz and The League of Nations is next. Fans chanted for King Barrett early on. Cesaro got the win for his team with a Neutralizer on Sheamus

* Backstage segment with Natalya and WWE Women's Champion Charlotte. Natalya reveals she will get her title shot at Payback and her uncle, WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart will be in her corner

* Natalya, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch and Paige defeated Tamina Snuka, Naomi, Summer Rae and WWE Women's Champion Charlotte when Charlotte tapped out to the Sharpshooter

* The Vaudevillains defeated The Usos to advance in the tournament. Not much of a reaction for the winners here

* Apollo Crews defeated Heath Slater

* Dean Ambrose defeated Kevin Owens with Dirty Deeds in the main event. After the match, Jericho ran down and attacked Ambrose, hitting a Codebreaker to end RAW

*it's from wrestlinginc*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



lesnar fan1 said:


> *it's from wrestlinginc*


Thanks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

*Shite RAW as any pre taped UK Edition. Not worth the time other than watch the Bullet Club attack on Youtube later. E&C Show is New tonight though!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

1. Fucking Shane running RAW again? :kobefacepalm WM32LOL :cena4

2. Roman cutting "The Guy" promo again? :heston

Better Call Saul finale tonight. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Heel Balor better be the payoff here, AJ is too over as a face and heel Roman kills the bullet club merch sales as they're likely predominantly from anti-Roman fans.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Styles, Gallows, Anderson, Owens, Ambrose, Jericho, Zayn all feature yet people are still moaning about Raw. 

The only shit from those spoilers are Apollo Crews and the 4 on 4 Women's match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I think because of the spoilers, creative generally tries to not go for bigger angles when doing RAWs in the UK so they have a very "house show" feeling to them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

What is the relation of Roman Reigns to Tama Tonga? Tama's father is Haku, and Haku is The Rock's Uncle, and Rock and Reigns are cousins.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Ambrose with that clean win. 

Still, this show will get slaughtered in the ratings.
So, champ Reigs does not have a match on the one UK show? Ok ...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What is the relation of Roman Reigns to Tama Tonga? Tama's father is Haku, and Haku is The Rock's Uncle, and Rock and Reigns are cousins.


The hell they are.
Their grandfathers self-proclaimed blood brothership between the two families, but they share no common blood.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



thedeparted_94 said:


> I really wish we could see the live show over here in the UK. Instead we have to wait for the crappy edited version that sucks the atmosphere out of the crowd, which defeats the whole point of going to the UK in the first place.
> 
> (Oh and i hope the union jacks, the red phonebox and taxi are for the benefit of the american audience because most british people aren't that patriotic.)


*A live stream was leaked on to Facebook, my mates sent it to me but I was too busy having a nap :/*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



deanambroselover said:


> WTF Renee having visa issues and couldnt be on the tour poor Dean without his gf


I think he'll survive, lol.


I didn't read any of the spoilers so I'm going into this blind, no idea what to expect tbh :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Doesn't look like a very interesting Raw tbh. The Bullet Club attack is sorta eye-roll inducing as it just gives Roman more obstacles to overcome.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

What happened to Becky/Emma? Not even a promo or anything?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So there continuing 2 go with #RomanLAMES & his "GUY" promo or as I'd like to gif it.....











So it's time for the pre-tapped "*How 2 Watch RAW*" gif 








spoiler........... "*YOU GET DRUNK & HIGH *"


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



lesnar fan1 said:


> * Lilian Garcia sang "God Save The Queen"
> 
> * Dean Ambrose kicks off RAW to a big pop. He hits the ring for an episode of The Ambrose Asylum and talks about current events. Ambrose introduces his guest and out comes Shane McMahon for another huge pop. Shane talks about how he's here for the fans but Kevin Owens interrupted. Sami Zayn and Chris Jericho also interrupted. This led to Shane making Sami vs. Owens and Jericho vs. Ambrose for Payback on May 1st. He makes Sami vs. Jericho for tonight and then Ambrose vs. Owens for tonight's main event


Can Ambrose get a clean as a sheet win finally? He probably won't but it doesn't hurt to wish right?



> * Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady come out to a huge pop and cut great promos
> 
> * Enzo and Cass defeated The Dudley Boyz to advance in the tournament


roud They've got to be psyched to be doing international Raws already. Proud of them. Hope they stay over on the main roster.



> * WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns comes out to deafening boos. He cuts his "the guy" promo and gives props to AJ Styles, who interrupts. AJ talks about their match at Payback and how he will leave with the title. Out of nowhere, Anderson and Gallows attack Reigns and lay him out to a massive unreal pop. Styles watched from the foot of the ramp as they laid Reigns out with Magic Killer


:mj2 WWE always (yes always) makes Roman look like a total geek on Raw, then let's him be awesome on Smackdown where no one is watching, then wonders why he isn't over.:kobefacepalm Watch them stick the Usos with him and then be surprised they get booed. Also, London has hated Roman for awhile, so anyone surprised he got booed is seriously dense.



> * Dolph Ziggler comes out for commentary and gets no pop


:maury So much for being a smark fave.:lmao



> * Backstage segment with Reigns and Styles, who says he had nothing to do with Anderson and Gallows attacking Reigns in the ring


So instead of Roman storming into the back, beating the crap out of AJ, and looking like a million dollar badass, we get this... Wow....



> * Baron Corbin defeated Fandango, who got a big pop. Corbin had sent Fandango into Ziggler earlier, so Ziggler attacked Corbin after the match and gets laid out at ringside


People still like Fandango?... And know who he is?:drake



> * Dean Ambrose defeated Kevin Owens with Dirty Deeds in the main event. After the match, Jericho ran down and attacked Ambrose, hitting a Codebreaker to end RAW
> 
> *it's from wrestlinginc*


Ah, London Raw, the one place a year where all important male babyfaces go to look like geeks. Does WWE not realize no one watches Smackdown?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Iapetus said:


> People still like Fandango?... And know who he is?:drake


Yes they were ignoring Roman and fandangoing.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Iapetus said:


> Can Ambrose get a clean as a sheet win finally? He probably won't but it doesn't hurt to wish right?
> 
> Ah, London Raw, the one place a year where all important male babyfaces go to look like geeks. Does WWE not realize no one watches Smackdown?


So wait, you say you hope Ambrose gets a clean win, actually does, and then you still find a way to complain about it? The fuck? :dahell


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So now that Shane has been in charge of three post mania RAWs i think its clear that Vince wanted Taker to job to Shane at Mania... and either taker flat out refused or pulled the "this is my last ride" card to not have to job to Shane. Can't blame him really.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So Owens loses again? WTF. Glad he's main eventing Raw though. lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

If you want Roman to get even more heat on him down the road then aligning him up with the 2 BC guys would be a good way to do it. Won't likely happen as we aren't allowed entertainment/storylines but it'll get me to tune in instead of skipping week after week, finding the "good" parts on YT.

Sounds like a crap show other than what I mentioned above.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Read the spoilers...no reason for me watch.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yes they were ignoring Roman and fandangoing.


Yeah, not that WWE's doing anything right with Roman, but seriously? Cheering Fandango? And that's why Americans don't consume blood. jk



AlternateDemise said:


> So wait, you say you hope Ambrose gets a clean win, actually does, and then you still find a way to complain about it? The fuck? :dahell


fpalm No that wasn't the point. Yes I'm glad Ambrose beat Owens, but I was talking about Ambrose getting a clean PPV win at Payback over Jericho.

As for the ME, Jericho still ended the show on top with Ambrose laid out, so it's like they gave us something we wanted, then found a way to corrupt it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



> * Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady come out to a huge pop and cut great promos


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So how long before someone makes a thread about Owens being buried?

On a more serious idea: I'm hoping all these interactions KO has with Shane leads to fact that KO will face Shane at Extreme rules or something.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Iapetus said:


> So instead of *Roman storming into the back, beating the crap out of AJ, and looking like a million dollar badass*, we get this... Wow....


What an absolutely brilliant idea to get Roman over, have him run through someone who the crowd feel is far more talented and deserving. :vince


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

It's pretty sad how Roman doesn't even get something like "lets go Cena" the man just gets booed.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Iapetus said:


> Yeah, not that WWE's doing anything right with Roman, but seriously? Cheering Fandango? And that's why Americans don't consume blood. jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't corrupt it, it's called story progression.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



The McMansion's Waitress said:


> What an absolutely brilliant idea to get Roman over, have him run through someone who the crowd feel is far more talented and deserving. :vince


Why should he be the face in this? Let him play the tweener/heel role and wreck Styles so he can finally get booed for a good reason other than "he's shoved down my throat".

Pushing 100% face Reigns is DONE! WWE keeps trying to salvage it. It's OVER! Stopping kicking the dead horse.

I'm not even sure who they're trying to get over anymore. Those run into the ground "not a good guy/bad guy. I'm the guy" promos are probably just Creative's way of saying, _"We suck and have no idea how to book this guy, so we're letting you know that he isn't good or bad anymore, so whatever reaction he gets that has resulted from our total ineptitude, we can call a success."_
:floyd1


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



AlternateDemise said:


> They didn't corrupt it, it's called story progression.


I don't really care. I'm tired of faces getting laid out on Raw in some edgy fashion and then getting their lame "revenge" on SD or PPV just through a clean win. Or it's just in the next Raw and is never nearly as cool as when it was done to them. So boring. Surprised Cesaro even got an unadulterated win.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Sounds to me as if the Shane McMahon Initiative is in full effect for this third week.

I just wish they had done maybe the one thing with Taker KOing Vince the first night to put a little polish on the Shane thing. Otherwise, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's pretty sad how Roman doesn't even get something like "lets go Cena" the man just gets booed.


to be fair cena can string together more than 4 words with out smirking like a retard and hes not total dog shit in the ring


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Just got back from the show. New day received by far the loudest pop. Roman Reigns got booed very heavily and was playing a tweener/heel role (in my view) which was typified by the way he sarcastically said AJ was "phenomenal". Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho where gold in the dark match teaming together against AJ and Dean Ambeose. Enjoyed tonight and met two very nice people who sorted me out with a ticket so thanks to them again sorry I can't remember your user name but was great meeting you.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Barnerito said:


> Hope Slater wins. Apollo is boring as fuck and social outcasts could help him. Yes, it seems ridiculous but it's better than solo career with zero reactions from the crowd.


If anybody should join/takeover the Social Outcasts it should be Tye Dillinger... His ego would be perfect for dominating that group


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

On my way back home from the show, I enjoyed most of it. Started off with 4 pints before the show so was in good spirits for the opening, popped hard for Owens and Shane in that opening segment.

Was pissing myself at those "boring" chants for Reigns though. And yes i belted that chant out as loud as anyone because I'm already sick of the "I'm TEH GUY" line


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Almost time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Time for some British Fuckery!!! :vince2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



lesnar fan1 said:


> * Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson interrupt a backstage AJ Styles interview. They greeted each other and gave pleasantries. Gallows and Anderson made it clear they have Styles' back at Payback
> 
> 
> * WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns comes out to deafening boos. He cuts his "the guy" promo and gives props to AJ Styles, who interrupts. AJ talks about their match at Payback and how he will leave with the title. Out of nowhere, Anderson and Gallows attack Reigns and lay him out to a massive unreal pop. Styles watched from the foot of the ramp as they laid Reigns out with Magic Killer
> ...


Might check out these segments .

Funny though outside Dub's World, I could of sworn AJ got backstab by Anderson and Gallows. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm so bored by Ambrose. A man not worthy of his push.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So Jericho gets fired from his talk show position and gets attacked right after getting fired. 

And he's the heel? 

WWE really seems to promote bullying.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's hilarious how Ambrose manages to stay over. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What the fuck was the crowd chanting? :kobe


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I like how Ambrose's Jeri-tron 5000 is just a bit of cardboard he wrote on.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I've long said that Ambrose needed to be more like Demitri Martin. Glad to see WWE is finally doing his character justice


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh this is going to suck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is it me or did Dean seem "crazier" when he was the true leader of the Shield. A lot of his stuff seems just forced now-a-days.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Shane got that swaaggg


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The crowd is edited as fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can we get Barrett's last match tonight or.... the 13th reinvention of his character???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

A WWE employee asking what's wrong with predictability.. I think somewhere matter and antimatter just collided in my mind.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maybe Roman being champ isn't a terrible thing. His complete inability to cut a promo seem to mean others get a chance.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Is it me or did Dean seem "crazier" when he was the true leader of the Shield. A lot of his stuff seems just forced now-a-days.


He's basically the Johnny Karate of WWE.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking at the comments about this raw, most of you wouldn't know a good wrestling show anymore your mindset is all about whats wrong, it's quite sad.

Can't believe ppl aren't hyped about the bc, nor some classic match ups for payback.

Ffs


Oh yeah and who cares it doesn't make sense that Shane's in charge, it's a fucking million times better than the heel authority!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's sad to see what's become of Dean even compared to 2014. Yikes.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Great work showing Cole reading off a fucking script.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

[email protected] the crowd


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Is it me or did Dean seem "crazier" when he was the true leader of the Shield. A lot of his stuff seems just forced now-a-days.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This whole Shane thing is so fucked up!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So far the crowd is matching up with the cheers and chants. Hopefully not much editing tonight. We will know when Roman comes out lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

So Shane's job is basically just to suck up to the smart marks.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dare I say Shane looks better at 46 then he did at 26, _no ****..._


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ambrose Asylum? What the fuck is this


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Haha, didn't have to edit that KO entrance pop. DAMN!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So because of him Sasha Banks is being pushed? She was being pushed way before Shane took over.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why does Owens look so fucking weird in normal pants? Literally cannot picture this dude without shorts. It's messing my mind up.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Sasha biggest pop there?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Gettem' KO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens' spitting that truth.

:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Feel like Shane and KO will have a match later on down the road.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

World....................................Heavyweight.....Championship.

LMFAO.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Joseph92 said:


> This whole Shane thing is so fucked up!


Are you telling me that WM 32 was the most pointless even for story lines ever? lmao


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ugh, Zayn. Can't stand this blando beta loser.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Wait this is a taped show?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

"I enjoy <insert face's name>" - Byron the useless cunt who doesn't deserve a job Saxton


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Zayn, AJ, Owens, Rollins, Roman is the future of WWE.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why does the crowd not sound very loud? Seriously, UK is usually a pretty hot crowd it feels like. Crowd doesn't sound nearly as loud as the wrestlers talking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ambrose/Zayn vs KO/Y2J tonight.... get ready


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Thank God Sami isn't wearing that fucking hat. For some reason, that thing makes me so. Angry.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

tag team match incoming


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Tag match main event. SHUT UP JBL.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Instead of SRS Jericho, we now have FRS Jericho, as in furious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

"Your stupid idiot emotions." :booklel Why is that so funny?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Damn, Jericho's in wrestling gear.

I can't even make a missing T-shirt joke this week. :cry


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Damn Sami Zayn is dull as fuck, feel like he dosnt belong in the ring with Ambrose, KO and Y2J


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Raw is entrances


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Vintage Y2J "Do you understand what I am saying to you right now" :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I love prick Y2J.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

jericho's hair :mj4


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Sitcom Ambrose is the worst.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Dean Ambrose is absolute shit. Going over KO. SMH


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



BehindYou said:


> Sasha biggest pop there?


According to @Umbreon who was their both Paige and Becky got a bigger pop.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ambrose is just full on cringe from here on out huh? Shame....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jericho's face looks like it's aged recently, like even more than it had aged a year ago.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> "Your stupid idiot emotions." :booklel Why is that so funny?


Because stupid idiot is the simplest, greatest insult of all time. My dad used to use it all the time. It's perfect.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jericho is the best guy on the roster and way better than the other 3 in the ring.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Catsaregreat said:


> Damn Sami Zayn is dull as fuck, feel like he dosnt belong in the ring with Ambrose, KO and Y2J


Disagree , it would not surprise me one bit if he blew up just like D-Bry did, he has that likability factor, he just needs a catchphrase or a chant


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

wow only 12 pages for the RAW thread. Times have changed


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Seeing 3 Canadians open up RAW is pretty cool


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ambrose throws punches like a feeble old woman, hell even Shane is like "dude those punches suck"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This should be a good tag match. I wish Owens/Zayn was for the IC title.:no:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ambrose is getting worse than Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Welp, that fell flat at the end.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Wow.. that was shit..


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Tag match incoming.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why are they making Dean Ambrose a funny guy? He's infinitely better when he's serious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> wow only 12 pages for the RAW thread. Times have changed


It's because of the spoilers from earlier today. If you look there's a spoiler thread.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> wow only 12 pages for the RAW thread. Times have changed


That is because this episode is taped and not live.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

that was a really weird start, it felt really strange.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



The Power that Be said:


> Disagree , it would not surprise me one bit if he blew up just like D-Bry did, he has that likability factor, he just needs a catchphrase or a chant


I don't think he quite needs a chant or a catch phrase. People sing his entrance theme and yell out "Lets Go!" with him. I think thats all he needs to be honest. He's got that genuine approach to his mic skills , he's very believable very much like Daniel Bryan as you mentioned


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So glad i stay away from spoilers. I only watch for a few select talents like Styles, Bullet Club amd Becky Lynch, but i still rather watch like its live than spoil it for myself.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Joseph92 said:


> That is because this episode is taped and not live.


Thanks for the info. but its still a slow thread


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> According to @Umbreon who was their both Paige and Becky got a bigger pop.


 I meant when Shane called the 3 names.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

that was such a weird start, I actually don't know how I feel about it like.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Yeah this is taped,I don't see many people being excited when all the spoilers are easy to read.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I kind of like coming here when Raw is taped. I can keep up with this thread (look away for 5 minutes and you will be 10 pages behind!) and the site don't crash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

CMON OLE


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Lol at Jericho calling Sami ole, classic heel Jericho.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ambrose is getting worse than Reigns.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Making matches on Facebook now? Eerrmm OK


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



BuzzKillington said:


> Ambrose is just full on cringe from here on out huh? Shame....


I find it entertaining. :draper2

It's simple, deadpan puns.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> wow only 12 pages for the RAW thread. Times have changed


RAW ain't live...not many people care. :shrug If I read the spoilers before hand I wouldn't be here either...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



wkc_23 said:


> CMON OLE


Jericho is just too gold as a heel.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I love Y2J's ''GOAT'' trunks lol.

Fits perfect for a heel character.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The Arabian Press is a dumb move. It makes an already high-risk move less predictable for both wrestlers, and cuts down on the height so it looks less impressive. It's literally just "but he did it DIFFERENT!"


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > CMON OLE
> ...


If someone would say Jericho is a top 5 heel of all time i wouldnt argue with them. He has always been great as a heel even when he was young in WCW.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> Why are they making Dean Ambrose a funny guy? He's infinitely better when he's serious


WWE Logic . Can't take the shine away from certain other performers ...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

C Mon Ole!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Catsaregreat said:


> Damn Sami Zayn is dull as fuck, feel like he dosnt belong in the ring with Ambrose, KO and Y2J


Or he is the most naturally like-able underdog since Daniel Bryan...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This Roman commercial bump. :maury

Jfc.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Stinger Fan said:


> WWE Logic . Can't take the shine away from certain other performers ...


Why can't he be both funny and serious?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

WWE has finally reached the point where their top stars cannot possibly look any more average.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



antdvda said:


> WWE has finally reached the point where their top stars cannot possibly look any more average.


Sometimes you gotta try something new :vince2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jericho is one of my all time favorites, but please let Sami Zayn go over here...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Reads like a good episode. Three good ones in a row actually. It's a start. I love how little Reigns is being featured (no sarcasm.) They think they're doing him a favor but they're only highlighting how uninteresting he is considering the show doesn't miss a beat. That's great. They're going to pull a swerve at Payback, though. Wouldn't shock me if Balor is the guy behind Gallows and Anderson and they attack both Reigns and Styles to end the show. Or they could just turn AJ heel and feed them all to Reigns, which is probable considering their history of feeding the entire roster to one guy in order to get him over. They'll sacrifice the entire roster for a single man and hit the panic button and call on the Attitude Era guys to bail them out when they realize they don't have any stars lol



Oh well.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So instead of a heel turn we're getting more "haters, gonna hate. I'm above criticism. Mediocrity is the new excellence" childish bullshit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gobsayscomeon said:


> Jericho is one of my all time favorites,* but please let Sami Zayn go over here...*


*
*

A loss wouldn't hurt Sami at all.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I wish Ambrose Asylum would actually become a talk show segment on RAW. Just imagine all the funny and cool promos we could get out of it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

"His heart and soul are his tag team partners" D'aw


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> A loss wouldn't hurt Sami at all.


Would it hurt Jericho? Sami is just getting established. Jericho already is and he recently beat Styles at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

JBL completely skipping over Jericho's WCW tenure.

:lel


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I don't see Y2J jobbing tonight... he needs to continue to look strong, right?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The Blue Thunder Bomb is consistently the best move in WWE that isn't done by Cesaro.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> I find it entertaining. :draper2
> 
> It's simple, deadpan puns.


I'd be willing to settle for it if not for the fact that Ambrose talents are more appropriate for a serious type of character. I always believed he was and still is capable of being the face of the company but he will never be anything above an upper mid-carder in his current incarnation.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Blue Thunder Bomb is such bullshit. It's such a damn great move, and EVERYONE kicks out of it....but Sami always sells it like it's actually going to finish the opponent. Would be nice if he hit a 2nd one later in the match for a finish.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Iapetus said:


> I don't really care. I'm tired of faces getting laid out on Raw in some edgy fashion and then getting their lame "revenge" on SD or PPV just through a clean win. Or it's just in the next Raw and is never nearly as cool as when it was done to them. So boring. Surprised Cesaro even got an unadulterated win.


Don't know why I have to explain this but...

Raw has more viewers than Smackdown. It doesn't matter how much better you make Smackdown (and 2009 is proof of this), Raw is always going to have more viewers. So Raw is where all (or most of anyways) the big time stuff is going to happen. That's where more people are going to see it. The more people see the edgier stuff, the more interest you'll have in a feud.

It's the way things work and the thing is, it works.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Did Y2J botch that move?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

*Okay I gave it a good 30 minute try, but this is boring ass shit and I got Hockey/Basketball to watch. One last thing you know shits boring when the crazy UK audience sounds like they are slowly getting more and more quite, you can already hear the disinterest starting to build with the volume level of the arena.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Was there a loud fart when they hit the floor, or was that my dog? I honestly couldn't tell.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I feel old saying this but that was too dangerous of a spot to do for a random match on Raw.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Thunder/mavs are one click away


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

sloppy match


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mightymike1986 said:


> Blue Thunder Bomb is such bullshit. It's such a damn great move, and EVERYONE kicks out of it....but Sami always sells it like it's actually going to finish the opponent. Would be nice if he hit a 2nd one later in the match for a finish.


I'm all for wrestlers having multiple finishers. Makes matches more exciting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Zayn loses again.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:lol

Please tell me this means Zayn is beating Owens at the PPV. Otherwise this is some serious sucker shit they are doing.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



LegendKilla15 said:


> Thunder/mavs are one click away


Its a good game so far, better than the game one debacle.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Raw and SD carried right now by aj styles, Sami zayn, Kevin Owens and dean Ambrose..imagine anyone predicting that a year ago.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I don't see Y2J jobbing tonight... he needs to continue to look strong, right?


You would expect them to book Jericho and reigns in a wwe title feud soon. Vince loves Jericho and probably sees it as helping reigns


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I think Zayn is going to get the "he does awesome moves but never quite wins" tag, like Bryan/Ziggler/Cesaro before him.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



Barnerito said:


> Hope Slater wins. Apollo is boring as fuck and social outcasts could help him. Yes, it seems ridiculous but it's better than solo career with zero reactions from the crowd.


A "career"?? Lol. He hasn't been on the roster for a month. Jesus Christ. You can count the number of guys that hit the ground running within 3 - 6 months of their debut on two hands. Relax.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Y2J is being "fattened" to be eaten by Reigns, with nothing but his fingers... but if it was me, I'd build Y2J for Finn Balor.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Its a good game so far, better than the game one debacle.


Yeah mavs are a far better team then they showed the other day. Expect this to come down to the wire


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Looks like a solid show. If only it was 2 hours.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The Vaudevillains!:mark::mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Vaudevillians sent to the main roster to die.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I think its possible that the Vaudevillians could be facing the New Day for the tag team titles at Payback. I see Enzo and Cass winning this match and being screwed by the Dudley Boyz in the finals against the Vaudevillians, who beat the Usos. Sets up a rematch between Enzo and Cass against the Dudley Boyz at Payback.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Enzo and Cass vs Dudleys should be great to watch.

Also wondering when Bullet Club will interfere tonight..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



BuzzKillington said:


> I'd be willing to settle for it if not for the fact that Ambrose talents are more appropriate for a serious type of character. I always believed he was and still is capable of being the face of the company but he will never be anything above an upper mid-carder in his current incarnation.


I think he can both and alternate between them. Honestly, a more serious Dean would be better for his eventual heel turn. 

He certainly has more potential, I'm not going to argue against the fact he's immensely talented and could do much, much more and should be a main eventer.

But, regardless, this type of humor is intentional. It's just the type of thing that would piss Jericho off.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Roach13 said:


> sloppy match


Jericho's the go-to guy for working with new people, and guys like Zayn and Styles are too fast and physical for him at his age. He has good matches with them but he's kinda struggling to get through them.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Y2J is being "fattened" to be eaten by Reigns, with nothing but his fingers... *but if it was me, I'd build Y2J for Finn Balor.*


*

*

They can still do that this summer. A storyline and match between those two should be saved for a big event like SS.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



LegendKilla15 said:


> Thunder/mavs are one click away


Wow, Dallas is up early. I'm more interested in the Eastern conference in the 1st round because I think it's a forgone conclusion that those top four in the West are advancing. About as sick a top 4 as I can remember. Starting in round 2, the West becomes must see TV. Not yet...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> :lol
> 
> Please tell me this means Zayn is beating Owens at the PPV. Otherwise this is some serious sucker shit they are doing.


He or NeVille are the new "Daniel Bryan's". Zayn will get a slow build... where he just keeps coming up short until he finally has his breakthrough... I hope WWE gives us something amazing and let's that breakthrough be against Reigns.

And then have Reigns snap and destroy Zayn after the match. Kayfabe injuring him for an undisclosed amount of time.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



LegendKilla15 said:


> Yeah mavs are a far better team then they showed the other day. Expect this to come down to the wire


Mavs are a okay team but Thunder are pretty good. I'm taking OKC in this series against the Mavs in 5 games.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Are Gallows and Anderson going to be called Bullet Club in WWE?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OH SHIET!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

> Gets put into the Walls of Jericho for at least 10 seconds
> Attempts a suicide dive and then performs a rope dive tornado DDT at least 10 seconds later

Looks like the Lionsault is gonna have some company over to share the nerf with. :jaydamn


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Mauro Ranallo on RAW!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

BULLET CLUB AND STYLES BITCHES!

SHIT'S ON FIRE!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mark!!!!!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

BC HOLY HELL YES


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Wish I could care about those Bullet Club members, but I just remember the one being Punk's lackey in the SES.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh shiet... .they're turning on AJ soon.... it's gonna be a great feud! 

FINN BALOR IS COMING FOLKS!!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Gallows and Anderson!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

When the interviewer holds a microphone, then when he walks away the sound is the exact same, you're watching a show that does not care if it insults your intelligence.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm kind of surprised they're going to just ignore AJ's last night in NJPW . Still cool to see them on WWE TV though


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's SO obvious they are gonna turn on AJ


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

*How mad would the internet wrestling fans be if Roman turned out to be leader of the Bullet Club, bro? :russo *


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> *Oh shiet... .they're turning on AJ soon.... *it's gonna be a great feud!
> 
> FINN BALOR IS COMING FOLKS!!!


I figured that could happen and still do.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> When the interviewer holds a microphone, then when he walks away the sound is the exact same, you're watching a show that does not care if it insults your intelligence.


Considering you don't need a mic when you have a camera


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Kill yourself JBL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

How u Doing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dat voice crack


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Stinger Fan said:


> I'm kind of surprised they're going to just ignore AJ's last night in NJPW . Still cool to see them on WWE TV though


I'm guessing its to build up the betrayal at Payback.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> According to @Umbreon who was their both Paige and Becky got a bigger pop.


If it's the women we're talking about then Paige definitely got the best reaction. It was hard to tell who was second, third etc out of the babyface team


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

:jbl: *Amore and Cassady enter* "I love these guys!"

> 5 seconds later

:jbl: *Enzo does his skit* "I DON'T CARE WHAT YOUR NAME IS!"

Fuck you Bradshaw.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Enzo is great. Cass kind of isn't, and the crowd makes it all worse.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Enzo is totally gonna be a main eventer someday and WWE WHC. If that doesn't happen it will be a serious crime.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Enzo is way better on the mic than Colin.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Holy fuck the bullet club is cringeworthy.

But dat voice crack by Cass.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Feminists gonna get triggered by A-cup shaming?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

These Geeks are sooooo damn corny, LMAO


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Road Dogg and Billy Gunn were much better on the mic than these two.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

We're like A cups, because we're real rather you like us or not. That was a dope line :lol.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> Enzo is great. *Cass kind of isn't,* and the crowd makes it all worse.


He is okay but I can see him becoming a jobber whenever Enzo becomes a main eventer. Unless he becomes better and if that happens he could be a fine monster heel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I like these guys, but I feel the BC is gonna outshine them... but we shall see. Maybe it's a good thing to have so much talent and great story's/characters on the roster at the same time.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What the fuck was that shit? THAT'S how they book AJ's first on screen meeting with Anderson and Gallows? They looked like three long lost butt buddies. Whoever writes this cheesy shit needs to be hung.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It seems apparent, but I hoping against hope WWE doesn't go with the blatant turn, at least not this early.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

"OOOHHH ENZOOO AMOOOREEE!!!" :dance :mark:

+1 to 'Zo or rocking the Union Jack on his gear.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Balor isn't going to align with Anderson and Gallows. Reigns will. :lelbron :vince


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *Okay I gave it a good 30 minute try, but this is boring ass shit and I got Hockey/Basketball to watch. One last thing you know shits boring when the crazy UK audience sounds like they are slowly getting more and more quite, you can already hear the disinterest starting to build with the volume level of the arena.*


Its taped and it shouts out that its being made more quiet. Feels like a UK Smackdown show, just hearing opinions of people who where there basically confirms it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

a shout out from Enzo will live forever lol HAIL THE REAL A CUPS!!! lol.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bubba Ray is a awesome heel too, I wouldn't mind seeing him get a singles run as a heel. He would be a good asset to the mid card division and could be a valuable transitional WHC. He proved his worth as a singles guy in TNA, even though its TNA he was good by himself.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

WWE will fuck up and make BC turn on AJ. The Bullet Club will fail with Balor if they go that route, no doubt about it. It would thrive with a Heel AJ. 

They wont go that route. They will fail with Balor or join Roman just so he can make them boring as fuck just like he is


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> He is okay but I can see him becoming a jobber whenever Enzo becomes a main eventer. Unless he becomes better and if that happens he could be a fine monster heel.


Yeah I said "kind of" because sometimes he sounds good on the mic, other times he's laughably bad. He has potential though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:jbl: *Amore and Cassady enter* "I love these guys!"

> 5 seconds later

:jbl: *Enzo does his skit* "I DON'T CARE WHAT YOUR NAME IS!"

Fuck you Bradshaw.

+1 Amore for rocking the Union Jack on his gear. :sk


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> It seems apparent, but I hoping against hope WWE doesn't go with the blatant turn, at least not this early.


I think they are, and that segment was a way to set that up too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I hope Enzo and Cass don't end up like Cryme Tyme.

Cyme Tyme = wasted potential.

But moving on, I've neeverseen The Vaudevillains before, so I'm excited for their RAW debut tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So obvious BC is going to turn on AJ and that is a retarded decision.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Roman to be leader of the bullet club? Will give them all nuclear heat. And they can both talk so that reigns doesn't have to


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :jbl: *Amore and Cassady enter* "I love these guys!"
> 
> > 5 seconds later
> 
> ...


Mauro Ranallo should replace both JBL and Saxton on RAW commentary.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> :lol
> 
> Please tell me this means Zayn is beating Owens at the PPV. Otherwise this is some serious sucker shit they are doing.





BulletClubFangirl said:


> What the fuck was that shit? THAT'S how they book AJ's first on screen meeting with Anderson and Gallows? They looked like three long lost butt buddies. Whoever writes this cheesy shit needs to be hung.


They want the betrayal to be a shock. WWE logic, but they're trying.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> *I think he can both and alternate between them.* Honestly, a more serious Dean would be better for his eventual heel turn.
> 
> He certainly has more potential, I'm not going to argue against the fact he's immensely talented and could do much, much more and should be a main eventer.
> 
> But, regardless, this type of humor is intentional. It's just the type of thing that would piss Jericho off.


I honestly think that's precisely the reason why he can't cross that line into main event status. Faces have gotten over while acting like heels - arguably the two biggest stars in wrestling history acted like heels but were treated like faces. Even today, if you want to extend sports entertainment to UFC (which I think is a fair thing to do), the biggest star acts like a heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> He is okay but I can see him becoming a jobber whenever Enzo becomes a main eventer. Unless he becomes better and if that happens he could be a fine monster heel.


Enzo will never become a main eventer, his height as a solo act is midcard.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> I'm guessing its to build up the betrayal at Payback.


Maybe, its just odd though. Why join up with AJ for 2 weeks just to turn on him? Why would AJ join with them even though they turned on him back in Japan. I mean, I know its the WWE and all but you kind of can't reference them having ties together and being in the same stable but ignore that they kicked him out. IDK, its just odd . I'd rather have AJ be apprehensive in that skit, more cautious as they tried to play friendly with him. Oh well. I'm still interested


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> So obvious BC is going to turn on AJ and that is a retarded decision.


It isn't as AJ is popular with the crowd and shouldn't turn heel this quick.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Time has not been kind to Scotty 2 Hottie. . . Oh, that's Enzo?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Balor isn't going to align with Anderson and Gallows. Reigns will. :lelbron :vince


*Believe that.* :reigns2


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why does wwe have to fuck about why can't we just have styles gallows Karl and finn as one bad ass stable.... Is that too much to ask for


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Stinger Fan said:


> Maybe, its just odd though. Why join up with AJ for 2 weeks just to turn on him? Why would AJ join with them even though they turned on him back in Japan. I mean, I know its the WWE and all but you kind of can't reference them having ties together and being in the same stable but ignore that they kicked him out. IDK, its just odd . I'd rather have AJ be apprehensive in that skit, more cautious as they tried to play friendly with him. Oh well. I'm still interested


Agree. It should be the BC (AJ, Gallows, Anderson) as heels vs a reuinited face Shield. Reigns reuniting with Rollins and Ambrose would FINALLY get him some cheers, too. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bully is great


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Enzo will never become a main eventer, his height as a solo act is midcard.


Are you kidding?? This guy has personality and charisma to be a main eventer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> Mauro Ranallo should replace both JBL and Saxton on RAW commentary.


Mauro + Heel Lawler = :yoda

Lawler has really synced with Mauro and has even called him M.R., likely since they mesh well like Jerry did with Jim Ross.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I wouldn't mind Bubba going solo again. He can work like a heel and the shit-talking is always fun.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

LOL I love the shit talk lmao.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm not even in the room where my husband is watching Raw, cause I can't deal with the UK crowds chanting. Can someone please translate what the heck Enzo (I think that's his name) is saying? Certified G? What is that? And what the hell is SAWFT? Are they meaning soft and just can't spell? I want to like them, but I'm not from NY or NJ so I have no clue what he's talking about half the time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I don't think this is the time to turn the BC on AJ when the storyline isn't there for it yet, Balor isn't around yet. If anything establish a relationship with AJ and them first so when the turn happens it will have more impact. 

that looked like a set up and I'm not reading spoilers to see if it's right.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dudleyz reak of charisma in the ring. Love it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bubba on par with KO when it comes to in-ring trash talking.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Mysterious Rhythm said:


> I'm not even in the room where my husband is watching Raw, cause I can't deal with the UK crowds chanting. Can someone please translate what the heck Enzo (I think that's his name) is saying? Certified G? What is that? And what the hell is SAWFT? Are they meaning soft and just can't spell? I want to like them, but I'm not from NY or NJ so I have no clue what he's talking about half the time.


Watch the Jersey Shore on MTV.

Will answer all these questions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> It isn't as AJ is popular with the crowd and shouldn't turn heel this quick.


They value Reigns more than AJ. Reigns reuniting with a Face Shield (Rollins and Dean) would get him cheers. Two birds with one stone. They can always turn AJ face later on. Not like he's getting Austin pops.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I don't know about everyone else, but I really like it when Bully Ray is yelling at his opponent when he is beating them up.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > So obvious BC is going to turn on AJ and that is a retarded decision.
> ...


With good booking, that is EXACTLY when you turn someone heel. That creates shock, excitement. Fans want to know why they turned heel. Turning AJ heel and leading the Bullet Club to domination is the way to go. That means WWE wont do that. Instead they will either make them Roman's lackey's and turn them into jokes or let them fail with Balor. Its sickening how incompetent WWE writing is. 

AJ Styles
Karl Anderson
Doc Gallows
Becky Lynch

That would be a badass stable that fans would want to see each week.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Stinger Fan said:


> Maybe, its just odd though. Why join up with AJ for 2 weeks just to turn on him? Why would AJ join with them even though they turned on him back in Japan. I mean, I know its the WWE and all but you kind of can't reference them having ties together and being in the same stable but ignore that they kicked him out. IDK, its just odd . I'd rather have AJ be apprehensive in that skit, more cautious as they tried to play friendly with him. Oh well. I'm still interested


WWE proably wants to ignore the turn in NJPW for their own storyline purposes. I dono either really but whatever no big deal really.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Enzo and Cass went over!

Thank God!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Bubba on par with KO when it comes to in-ring trash talking.


He's the best at it. Hopefully they let them burn that mic down before they're run is over. Bubba can have with anybody, even Heymann


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They're setting up The Usos to get booed in the finals hahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Team SAWFT advances! 

Now we just need The Vaudevillains to advance as well. :sk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Enzo cass' tag finisher looks so damn weak.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> So obvious BC is going to turn on AJ and that is a retarded decision.


The poor guy is going to get turned on by the same people twice in 5 months.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Colin Cassady is 6'11 270 , WWE just using Enzo Amore to get him over like they used Rollins & Ambrose to get Roman over


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns next! Will Vince edit the boos?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

INB4 "I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I'm THEE guy".. Fucking hate that line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



TheGeneticFreak said:


> The poor guy is going to get turned on by the same people twice in 5 months.


If it didn't happen in WWE, it never happened.

:vince5


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MM10 said:


> With good booking, that is EXACTLY when you turn someone heel. That creates shock, excitement. Fans want to know why they turned heel. Turning AJ heel and leading the Bullet Club to domination is the way to go. That means WWE wont do that. Instead they will either make them Roman's lackey's and turn them into jokes or let them fail with Balor. Its sickening how incompetent WWE writing is.
> 
> AJ Styles
> Karl Anderson
> ...


They are not having Reigns be with BC and no proof yet if BC will fail with Balor as the leader. And you can reunite the Shield later down the road, Reigns, Ambrose and Rollins all still young. As for AJ you can turn him heel later down the road too and have him lead BC but for now a face run is just fine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OMG.... they're gonna do E&C versus The Uso's and then have BC screw The Uso's in the finals. WACK!

I say the BC should screw The Uso's tonight and have E&C versus The Vaudevillians in the finals.

The Dudleyz screw E&C in the finals. And we get The Dudleyz vs E&C at Payback.

And The Vaudevillians versus The New Day for the titles at Payback.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Having Anderson and Gallows turn on AJ Styles would be terrible booking so I'd imagine it's 99% certain WWE will do it.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MyaTheBee said:


> Watch the Jersey Shore on MTV.
> 
> Will answer all these questions.


That's like asking me to watch the Kardashians. LOL....no thanks. I don't want to know bad enough to watch that stuff. I appreciate you answering my questions though.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I wonder if Roman Reigns Googles "Why do people boo Roman Reigns"


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Reigns next! Will Vince edit the boos?


There were loud boos when they announced he was next. Sounds like they arent editing.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Been waiting for the reaction to Reigns :grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is it just me or who cares about Dean Ambrose right now with these new guys in the WWE? Like seriously?!?!! He's bland.

WWE, listen up!!!! If you want me to care and get invested into Deam Ambrose, TAKE THE FREAKIN' CHAINS OFF OF HIM and let him be himself!!!!

/end


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

they are going with the finisher being called 'the rocket launcher'? why not call it pocket rocket? lol that's what Enzo is really. anyway fun times for them.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> I wonder if Roman Reigns Googles "Why do people boo Roman Reigns"


I'm sure Vince does. :ha


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Who cares if it's Andy Black, or whoever is singing it. It just sounds like computers.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

that pop!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Certified G? What is that?


(I'm not a Jim Jones fan though. lol)


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I heard boos!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Wow, you can hear the deadening of sound. You can actually hear it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Mysterious Rhythm said:


> That's like asking me to watch the Kardashians. LOL....no thanks. I don't want to know bad enough to watch that stuff. I appreciate you answering my questions though.


Just trying to help you get an understanding of their gimmick. LOL

Your welcome. :grin2:


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SpeedStick said:


> Colin Cassady is 6'11 270 , WWE just using Enzo Amore to get him over like they used Rollins & Ambrose to get Roman over


I want to punch you for saying that. It's not personal, but I just hope you aren't right. They are such a fun tag team.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Who is choosing these PPV themes? They never fit and are way too bubbly. They're so incredibly desperate for main stream relevance.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



AlternateDemise said:


> Don't know why I have to explain this but...
> 
> Raw has more viewers than Smackdown. It doesn't matter how much better you make Smackdown (and 2009 is proof of this), Raw is always going to have more viewers. So Raw is where all (or most of anyways) the big time stuff is going to happen. That's where more people are going to see it. The more people see the edgier stuff, the more interest you'll have in a feud.
> 
> It's the way things work and the thing is, it works.


Exactly. So if they want faces to get over, why do the heels do all the cool, interesting stuff on the show with the most viewers?

Seems backwards to me.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> He is okay but I can see him becoming a jobber whenever Enzo becomes a main eventer. Unless he becomes better and if that happens he could be a fine monster heel.


The other way around , Cass is 6'11 270 perfect main event size


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What is this now? 7 or 8 straight weeks of boos for Reigns?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns fans: "They're not booing because they hate him. They're booing just to do it and because it's the cool thing to do." :lelbron


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Poor Roman drowning in boos. Damn it WWE, why are you sacking him like this? :\


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jesus booed out the building in the UK


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

LOL Roman Reigns with that "catch phrase"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Lol at the toddler in the U Can't C Me Cena shirt booing Reigns.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jesus fucking christ of course they had to run his 1 good line into the ground


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dumbass catchphrase.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Hey look it's Roman!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The same line again.

:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The guy :reigns2 will never be *THE MAN* :rollins


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

He is so bad on the mic that have him repeating that line each week?


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is it just me or who cares about Dean Ambrose right now with these new guys in the WWE? Like seriously?!?!! He's bland.
> 
> WWE, listen up!!!! If you want me to care and get invested into Deam Ambrose, TAKE THE FREAKIN' CHAINS OFF OF HIM and let him be himself!!!!
> 
> /end


Totally correct. Jon Moxley would easily be the most entertaining character in the WWE. Comedy Ambrose? Eh, not so much. 

Just another guy ruined by the terrible booking of WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

they did 'the guy' again ... seriously? lol to the max.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They keep showing the same Roman promo every week. Why?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



dougfisher_05 said:


> So now that Shane has been in charge of three post mania RAWs i think its clear that Vince wanted Taker to job to Shane at Mania... and either taker flat out refused or pulled the "this is my last ride" card to not have to job to Shane. Can't blame him really.


You have a point. It's probably the "last ride" option. And I too can't blame him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The same line again :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is he gonna open up every fucking promo with that dumb ass line now?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh dear it is a catchphrase


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> Who cares if it's Andy Black, or whoever is singing it. It just sounds like computers.


Andy Black. Where?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns acting like a super thug on the mic.:lmao


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Whats with this line? 30 writers and they cant't come up with any thing more?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Roman heeling it up


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

commercials for NHL and I gotta hear this jackass spew bullshit out of his mouth.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

That AJ pop!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

BORING chants.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MM10 said:


> They keep showing the same Roman promo every week. Why?


Cause it's like the first he ever cut without screwing up tremendously. Once something works, WWE runs it into the ground.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

LMAO @ those boring chants


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Styles in this prominent of a position in WWE is surreal to me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> The guy :reigns2 will never be *THE MAN* :rollins


When Rollins returns, I hope you all ave your devices turned down for that pop or some really great speakers, because the pop is gonna wreck shiet!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Honestly, there was nothing particularly bad about Reign's promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

He's THE guy. BELEE DAT. >

Limeys paying homage to The Phenomenal One as they should.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> (I'm not a Jim Jones fan though. lol)



That definitely explains why I had no clue. :lol

Thanks!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The Roman Empire: 3 screaming girls, 80% of crowd booing, the rest not giving 2 shits...sigh...Welcome to the Roman Empire! Will he bow down to the huns and pay them not to loot him or will the Visigoths sack the city again...


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So that proves WWE isnt editing anything tonight. Boring chants haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Booooooooooooooo


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Shoot on him AJ


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's fucking surreal to have this unusual a PPV headlining match in WWE.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The toddler decked from head to toe in Cena merchandise booing Reigns was hilarious.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

AJ was told to make Roman look strong out there.. utter bullshit


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



BuzzKillington said:


> Honestly, there was nothing particularly bad about Reign's promo.


Nothing bad...Nothing great....Just very generic.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Reigns acting like a super thug on the mic.:lmao


Dude is basically Hernandez.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

even AJ lols at the boos..... hahaha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I guess Kevin Dunn has got sick of muting the crowd constantly.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Match of his life! :ti


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

He is such shit on the mic. He is so fucking awful


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The funny thing is they probably tried to edit the crowd hate against Reigns to tone it down.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Aj is decent on the mic and he is 1000x better than Reigns.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The WWE must be blind! How do they not see that Reigns should be heel!?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Aj Styles is destroying Roman Reigns on the mic right now. More emotion, better delivery, and an actual point.

Hilarious.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ proving the doubters of his promos wrong. He just owned Roman. He also spoke truth about his matches being the reason WWE came calling referencing his match with Shinsuke.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

One thing I always wonder is why WWE almost always gives southern based wrestlers hip hop/rap themes.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns look like he gonna cry. Lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

that's cenas shtick


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

As long as Roman is getting THAT loud of a reaction, he's not going anywhere. I love those boos!! Let them wash over him! I've either wanted the crowd to boo him or cheer him. I didn't like him getting the Cena reaction....LOVE, Love the boos!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns is awful lmbo I'm shocked they didn't mute the crowd


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

no one likes or respects ROman Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

These guys are going to kiss eachother's ass on the mic. Just the exact wrong way for this feud to go. Making it about 'respect.'

fpalm

And more boring chants for Reigns.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Well that ended awkwardly and abruptly


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Roman is just Zzzz


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Having Reigns act like a heel in a bid to make him cool is a massive gamble.

If it costs him his audience he could be done.

Jesus his promo is awful


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The fans truly hate Reigns. LMAO. He getting attacked by nWo 2.0.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns is the natural heel in this situation, but I'm worried they are going to turn AJ full blown heel instead. Maybe it's just because I expect WWE to fuck things up, but some of AJ's mannerisms have seemed heelish to me tonight. Hope I'm just paranoid.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> One thing I always wonder is why WWE almost always gives southern based wrestlers hip hop/rap themes.


To be fair AJ has always had a rap theme.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bullet Club!!!! The leader watches!!!!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns is definitely here for the long haul. They're even trying to get him over as a heel before they drop the ball with this loser.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!

I need a shower!!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

BULLET CLUB!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

REKT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Yup. AJ disapproves of Gallows/Anderson attacking Roman. At Payback they turn on AJ.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Boot of Doom fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

VINTAGE Baretto Kurabu! :mark:



BuzzKillington said:


> Honestly, there was nothing particularly bad about Reign's promo.


He's oozing confidence and comes off as a tweener. Shit is already more refreshing than Cena's reign at the top.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

There goes the Reigns heel turn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They go to commercial now? They can't even go to commercials at good times on fucking taped shows..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Not a bad promo from Reigns imo. More emotion than anything he's delivered this year.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



St. Hubbins said:


> He is such shit on the mic. He is so fucking awful


Yeah, AJ is just unbearable on the mic.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bullet Club! Thank you!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Pretty good promo between Reigns and Aj Styles.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Was the end of AJ's promo edited? It sounded like the set up to like the go home line, but he didn't finish the sentence and his music hit really quickly.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MyaTheBee said:


> Nothing bad...Nothing great....Just very generic.


Yeah, but usually it's just bad. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Not the way to do this WWE. You're about to blow the biggest booking opportunity you've had in years. Stop it!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Okay I have two weeks to live the fantasy then, fine lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> Hysteria said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I always wonder is why WWE almost always gives southern based wrestlers hip hop/rap themes.
> ...


AJ picks his own theme everywhere he goes. And its always the best on the roster.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

That attack was awesome. What if the WWE pulls a swerve and Balor debuts at payback to help AJ win the title along side Anderson and Gallows ? That would be a mark out moment for sure


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I just got in. what happened??


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Roman as the tweener anti-villain isn't too bad. For him, he can just say simple shit and look smug, which is what he's best at. It's just channeled in a way that plays into the heat.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Reigns is the natural heel in this situation, but I'm worried they are going to turn AJ full blown heel instead. Maybe it's just because I expect WWE to fuck things up, but some of AJ's mannerisms have seemed heelish to me tonight. Hope I'm just paranoid.


That wouldn't be the worst thing. Yes for Reigns it would be but AJ is also very entertaining as a heel


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

They are going to blow this. Ugh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



[email protected] said:


> Not the way to do this WWE. You're about to blow the biggest booking opportunity you've had in years. Stop it!!!!


It's too late bruh... they went all in....

However (SAS voice)

AJ can save it by telling BC he wants a 1-on-1 match and a clean fight...

And at Payback, BC screws both guys.

Booking saved.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They are blowing their wad too quick with this.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Stupid ass WWE , why have the bullet club attack here? Save all that for the pay per view , by attacking Roman now we know they not on his side..

Let me guess next week on RAW Roman & Ambrose vs Bullet Club


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

SpearTheShitOuttaU said:


> St. Hubbins said:
> 
> 
> > He is such shit on the mic. He is so fucking awful
> ...


Haha. AJ just dominated Reigns on the mic. Why? Because everything he says is believable and sounds real. Sounds like they are letting him go off script a bit while Roman still talks like a robot with long awkward pauses and catch phrases.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Not the way to do this WWE. You're about to blow the biggest booking opportunity you've had in years. Stop it!!!!
> ...


(SAS Voice) Blasphemous, Outrageous, Asinine.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> Roman as the tweener anti-villain isn't too bad. For him, he can just say simple shit and look smug, which is what he's best at. It's just channeled in a way that plays into the heat.


Too bad it's the same regurgitated shit each week and isn't leading to any improvement or showcasing of talent on his behalf.

If I have to hear that stupid ass "I'm the guy" line again my eyes will role out of my head.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



creepycrawl said:


> They are blowing their wad too quick with this.


It can be saved if AJ tells them to back off for the match...

AJ will be taken out and they will choose Balor as their guy.

I like it.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Mra22 said:


> That attack was awesome. What if the WWE pulls a swerve and Balor debuts at payback to help AJ win the title along side Anderson and Gallows ? That would be a mark out moment for sure


They need to form a new faction, they look good together


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> gobsayscomeon said:
> 
> 
> > Reigns is the natural heel in this situation, but I'm worried they are going to turn AJ full blown heel instead. Maybe it's just because I expect WWE to fuck things up, but some of AJ's mannerisms have seemed heelish to me tonight. Hope I'm just paranoid.
> ...


AJ is a born heel. who puts on MOTN every main even. I didn't think he truly had it in him until his NJPW run. He draws heat like a natural and has one hell of a mean streak in the ring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I liked the promo.

The ambush was cool too. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722230056441896960


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They've totally fucked it. 

But it's clear where they are going with it - Anderson/Gallows will screw AJ at the PPV and heel Reigns, as the leader, will be confirmed. It sucks.. but it is what it is.

I don't care if Vince's guy is heel, face or leading a faction consisting of all the most talented guys on the roster.. he shouldn't be in this spot and needs to fuck off with immediate effect.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> Too bad it's the same regurgitated shit each week and isn't leading to any improvement or showcasing of talent on his behalf.
> 
> If I have to hear that stupid ass "I'm the guy" line again my eyes will role out of my head.


Yeah he can go ahead and stop that. But the direction of the character is pretty solid if they keep it.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

AJ booked like a little beta cuck to grovel at Roman's feet, WWE should kill itself fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

NOOOO 6 MAN TAG USOS AND REIGNS VS BULLET CLUB INCOMING PLEASE STOP IT.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can't have Roman look too weak


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Uh oh! AJ almost called him Doc, lol. 

Seriously though, Roman looks completely fine. I'd never guess that he just got beat up.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What the fuck is Fandango doing


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ziggler has brown hair.

Wut?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OT: Since Wyatt is out for awhile... how about push Breeze is his place?!?!!?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gobsayscomeon said:


> Reigns is the natural heel in this situation, but I'm worried they are going to turn AJ full blown heel instead. Maybe it's just because I expect WWE to fuck things up, but some of AJ's mannerisms have seemed heelish to me tonight. Hope I'm just paranoid.


You sure? 

WWE fucking up big time making AJ look weak having him run backstage to Reigns to tell him he wasn't responsible for that beat down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They're really gonna do a double turn with A.J. turning heel and Reigns remaining a face even though he's doing well so far as a tweener. Jesus Christ.

:maury


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

CORBIN!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Fuck yeah Lone Wolf.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



A-C-P said:


> That wouldn't be the worst thing. Yes for Reigns it would be but AJ is also very entertaining as a heel


Yeah, I can't say I'm familiar with his heel work. Before WWE the only stuff of his I saw were his match with Nakamura early this year in New Japan and a couple of matches with Kurt Angle back in like 2010. 

I do think that he is so naturally the babyface in this match that they shouldn't turn him yet if they're going to. The match in Chicago. Trying to make Reigns the face and Styles the heel will fail no matter what they do.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Barry Corbin.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why is Corbin so DRY? Like sandpaper...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Thought the Mexicools had returned haha


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns/AJ promo was good. Nice 'big fight' feel to it, with no clear cut face/heel angle. At least not now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

All right! Its Baron Corbin!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I really really like baron corbin's theme.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Abisial said:


> What the fuck is Fandango doing


If we weren't in a PG era, Fandango could make a great porn star gimmick.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Only If Roman had Baron's natural badittude


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SpearTheShitOuttaU said:


> NOOOO 6 MAN TAG USOS AND REIGNS VS BULLET CLUB INCOMING PLEASE STOP IT.


Like 12 of them. At least Mauro Ranallo will call 7 or 8 of them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Baron Corbin = my new mancrush.... fuggin' AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MM10 said:


> Haha. AJ just dominated Reigns on the mic. Why? Because everything he says is believable and sounds real. Sounds like they are letting him go off script a bit while Roman still talks like a robot with long awkward pauses and catch phrases.


Cut it out willya please. Neither were great there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Someone give Baron a bike.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Corbin vs Fandango

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Waste.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Awesome way to get Ziggler over, have him whine about getting beat up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Reigns acting like a super thug on the mic.:lmao







Haha!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722229746818359298


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I cannot understand how people like Corbin. He hasn't got an ounce of skill, his mic work is just shouting and anger, and he has no charisma. Guy is awful.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bring all your friends aj ... BRING THEM ALL!!!!! lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Fandango looks like Rico and John Morrison had a love child together.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Does anyone see Bray Wyatt and Ambrose teaming with Reigns at say Summerslam, versus BC?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****










From Husky Harris to Baron Corbin


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hulk Hogan said:


> If we weren't in a PG era, Fandango could make a great porn star gimmick.


Val Venis's protege?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is Corbin so DRY? Like sandpaper...


Probably trying to lose any water weight because of bullies making fun of his torso having a face.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Hahahaah FUCK OFFF DOLPH LMAO


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm loving Corbin more and more now.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Corbin is legit


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I think this will come out ok, there is obvious disapproval by AJ Styles, they should backstab him instantly at Payback and start a faction with Reigns....god everyone would hate Reigns and his new Bullet Club (though it's a fucking disgrace to real wrestlers like Finn and AJ), but it would create the mega heel needed....that may finally be part of the Authority. Rumor is Seth will come back to end the Authority once and for all...until next time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SpeedStick said:


> Stupid ass WWE , why have the bullet club attack here? Save all that for the pay per view , by attacking Roman now we know they not on his side..
> 
> Let me guess next week on RAW* Roman & Ambrose* vs Bullet Club


They haven't interacted in months and WWE is avoiding it because they know fans love Ambrose and don't want him to overshadow Reigns like he always has and probably will.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dat head bounce.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They're doing a good job making Corbin look like a bad ass.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Corbin is an interesting guy. He's not tainted by being overrated as fuck as other NXT guys are, so this is about as close to a "natural" progression for a debut in a long time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If I had a dollar for everytime someone uttered "make a name" in that phrase I could go pick up 15 5 dollar meals..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This Baron Corbin could be Undertaker 2.0 ... if he had little more muscle/fat on him.... and he wasn't already losing his hair. Other than that he would be perfect replacement. :curry2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> From Husky Harris to Baron Corbin


He looks like Bennett the Sage.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

good god


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Baron's build up is what Roman's should have been....IMO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Gahdayummmm, Maryse looking so good tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Abisial said:


> Val Venis's protege?


Perfect, could have had Val Venis as his manager or producer or something. :lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OT: Since Wyatt is out for awhile... how about push Breeze is his place?!?!!?


LMAO! They've both been used equally it feels. Only thing missing is Breeze needs a faction, Social Outcasts screams out to me. Joking aside, I hate the misuse of talent like all of us. Great talent, just sad.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

These motherfuckers really about to have 2 talk shows on 1 wrestling show?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Mra22 said:


> That attack was awesome. What if the WWE pulls a swerve and Balor debuts at payback to help AJ win the title along side Anderson and Gallows ? That would be a mark out moment for sure


I see a swerve coming with Balor being the guy too except I don't think AJ joins. They'll likely destroy both Reigns and Styles. I doubt (hope) they aren't dumb enough to turn Styles heel right now, though a heel turn resulting in him winning the title would work in theory I guess.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Damn, Maryse looks good!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

And why was Titus in that spot and not Tyson?

:HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Fugg Cena...

Do Taker/Corbin at WM 33.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is it me or is WWE being booked so much better since Wrestlemania? Every damn superstar is being booked to perfection. 

Miz & Maryse is fucking gold.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Did they film that before or after Titus put his hands on Master Vince?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fugg Cena...
> 
> Do Taker/Corbin at WM 33.


Give Corbin a bike and a bandana. 

Would be Fucking awesome.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MyaTheBee said:


> Baron's build up is what Roman's should have been....IMO.


But it was.... back in 2013. 


Give it time WWE will fuck him up too.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hawkke said:


> And why was Titus in that spot and not Tyson?
> 
> :HA



Tyson cuckolded confirmed?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse - reminding everyone that Miz is winning at life.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Does anyone see that this is a way for push people to cheer Roman reforming The Shield when Seth return?


The outcome of all this is The Shield vs The Bullet Club, they understood that the only way to have Roman cheered is rebuild The Shield.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hawkke said:


> And why was Titus in that spot and not Tyson?
> 
> :HA


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



DJHJR86 said:


> Corbin is an interesting guy. He's not tainted by being overrated as fuck as other NXT guys are, so this is about as close to a "natural" progression for a debut in a long time.


And this is the reason Corbin appeals to me... he's different and the way he carries himself feels special than many NXT guys that look and wrestle alike.

Baron Corbin must remain bad-ass throughout until he's established. There's so much promise in him. I'd rather see him in the main event picture than Sami Zayn.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Miz TV and 8 womans tag match......eurgh, its downhill from here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaamn Maryse!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse kada


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse, how can I get in my feet?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The fuck is the feed so choppy?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse is smokin' hot and a great bitchy heel, but that accent is SO ANNOYING.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse is insanely hot. Only good part of Raw outside of Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Miz really hit the jackpot with Maryse. Love her accent. And everything else.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I miss the days where Maryse wouldn't associate with the Miz because she thought he was a loser. :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Abisial said:


> Hawkke said:
> 
> 
> > And why was Titus in that spot and not Tyson?
> ...


Yeah that was a really weird spot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh God, Maryse with a mic.

brb 3DS


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Did I see right, a nothing 8 woman tag? 

Really taking that women's division seriously!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

How did Miz wife Maryse...It is a legend that needs to be told.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Booooooooooooooooooooooooo parasite!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I love Maryse's accent, it's almost gone but just enough is left to make it sound weird and sexy.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

British people don't care about the Royal family Miz.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

2 chat show segments!!! Why WWE why?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This is horrible.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Swiss Superman!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OH SHIT THEY GOT THE JAMES BOND SCOPE :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Em, wwe will be hearing from press at kensington palace. no joke.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They'd have more luck getting a face to insult the monarchy in order to get a positive reaction.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Be careful with the royal family Miz. Mi5 do not necessarily use their power wisely or appropriately.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Holy fuck Cesaro looks so gay it's not even funny at this point.

When I mean gay, I mean someone who wants to rape you.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Maryse, the last great diva to do Playboy.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Loving cesaro's new entrance and the suit


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse sounds like a female Tommy Wiseau to me...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro looks like the guy you call when even Batman has failed to save the world.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ja-saro Statham! :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

James bond scope...Needs to be permanent thing.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Boring? I thought they were saying THAAAAAA Miz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Another boring chant.

Perfect way to sum this Raw up outside of Gallows & Anderson.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The Miz is a great heel in that you really want to punch him in the dick. What I can't get over is his stupid fratboy shit when he was on MTV's Real World back in the day. He was SUCH a fucking douche!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

WHAT THE FUCK IS MIZ DOING.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maryse's chest is the most interesting part of this segment thus far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This is cringeworthy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS MIZ DOING.


being a terrible fucking actor lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

hahahahahahah!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> Are you kidding?? This guy has personality and charisma to be a main eventer.


He does but in the WWE he has the kind of charisma that has more of a comedic feel than anything which is why his ceiling is midcard plus his look is nothing of a main eventer.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro looks like the hitman from that one weird Fresh Prince episode where they lied to Jazz about being in the witness protection program.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jesus who wrote this Miz promo


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS MIZ DOING.


Making fun of Cesaros hit man look with a Taken ripoff


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rare miss for The Miz. He is so good on the mic i always expect entertainment, but he missed on it tonight. Maryse looks damn good though.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OMFG it's so annoying when they say WWE Payback and they insist on the WWE. It's just so cringeworthy.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This Raw sucks so many dicks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This should be a good match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So much filler on this Raw.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Whoaaa dude Rusev SHRUNK


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This should be good.

Cesaro/Rusev.

A PPV fight on RAW. 

Please let Barrett come out for the save!!!!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

RuRu!!


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

lol at Rusev doing Miz's dirty work.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Barrett arrival?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpearTheShitOuttaU said:


> OMFG it's so annoying when they say WWE Payback and they insist on the WWE. It's just so cringeworthy.


It's probably some kind of trademark issue about the word Payback. They only do that for certain pay per views.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

WWE (Payback) is so annoying but copywrite sucks..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

*Lana v. Maryse please.... and by, "v" I mean, "vagina".*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:dance


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

A beautiful beard on Sheamus.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This Raw can be salvaged if Cesaro grinds with New Day.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro and the New Day going to make a new O in Miz and the League of shitheads.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The spring London trip has been consistently shit for the last few years.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

I really need to get myself a new day shirt


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Seeing these three makes me think of Barrett. That makes me think of Nexus and how WWE managed to create zero fucking stars out of that angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh no, not a meaningless tag match.

fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

BASED Cesaro quoting the late great Rodney DePiper. roud

Ja-saro Statham teaming with The New Day is on some Avengers-level shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

NEWWWWWWWWWWWW DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> WWE (Payback) is so annoying but copywrite sucks..


Why do they always put the WWE in front when saying it? They dont do that for other PPV. 

New Day and Cesaro saving that segment. Huge pop for New Day.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



finalnight said:


> It's probably some kind of trademark issue about the word Payback. They only do that for certain pay per views.


Oh, I thought it was just some executive backstage being an asshole.

But still, PPV's name were better before


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I can't stop laughing at how Michael Cole was slowly turning into a 12 year old boy right before they went to a commercial.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mightymike1986 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! THIS IS AMAZING!


How so?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

lmao, that commentator's excitement sounded like Vince McMahon when he used to commentate. 


UK crowd excited for New Day. Shucking and Jiving.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What's that thing on Cesaro's shoulder? Is it for mourning, or some weird new gadget to help a shoulder?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Its shuck and jive time


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

New Day continues to be the most over act on the roster. I'm so proud of these guys!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> BASED Cesaro quoting the late great Rodney DePiper. roud
> 
> Ja-saro Statham teaming with The New Day is on some Avengers-level shit.


POTY!

You win good sir!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm out.....fuck this company


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Wow new day should have come out one minute into that Miz promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Does anyone think Cesaro will win the title or do people think Miz will hold it until Summerslam? I want to believe Miz goes over at Payback, then Cesaro wins the title at the following PPV.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

New day doesn't get any promo time?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manchesterdud said:


> I'm out.....fuck this company


People are still finding a reason to complain? :lmao

Raw has been fucking amazing!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



DJHJR86 said:


> This Raw can be salvaged if Cesaro grinds with New Day.


What's been wrong with Raw tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-***** Italiano- said:


> Wow new day should have come out one minute into that Miz promo


they actually know how to put on theatre lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Does anyone think Cesaro will win the title or do people think Miz will hold it until Summerslam? I want to believe Miz goes over at Payback, then Cesaro wins the title at the following PPV.



Rather see Cesaro win Money in the Bank and cash in for Roman's belt buckle.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpearTheShitOuttaU said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably some kind of trademark issue about the word Payback. They only do that for certain pay per views.
> ...


Yeah they've gotten weird about usage of pay-per-view names lately. I'm guessing their legal counsel gave them some advice about preserving their trademarks.

If you notice they now call it the Royal Rumble match not just the Royal Rumble to differentiate the ppv and the match. Similar story with Elimination Chamber and Hell in a Cell.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Does anyone think Cesaro will win the title or do people think Miz will hold it until Summerslam? I want to believe Miz goes over at Payback, then Cesaro wins the title at the following PPV.


I suspect Miz will drop it. 

He shouldn't even be holding it since he was a World Champion already. 

I hate when a WWE Champion is fighting for a small belt he long since acquired. 

That my friend is stepping backward and should not viewed as normal. 

Because it's not. Not in anything, wrestling or life.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Rather see Cesaro win Money in the Bank and cash in for Roman's belt buckle.


i'm actually starting to envision Corbin getting the MITB nod weirdly. I mean if it's not Wyatt or Owens of course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hulk Hogan said:


> People are still finding a reason to complain? :lmao
> 
> Raw has been fucking amazing!


What has been so good outside of BC attacking Reigns? Literally nothing else of note has happened.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mightymike1986 said:


> What's been wrong with Raw tonight?


Nothing, it's been enjoyable!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

after miz loses the ic belt he should be in a fued with roman

can you imagine if miz actually gets the crowds to cheer for roman :shiiit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Abisial said:


> OH SHIT THEY GOT THE JAMES BOND SCOPE :mark:





MyaTheBee said:


> James bond scope...Needs to be permanent thing.














manstis1804 said:


> Cesaro looks like the hitman from that one weird Fresh Prince episode where they lied to Jazz about being in the witness protection program.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722235072544317442


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This fuggin roster doe...

When Cena, Orton, Rollins, Wyatt, Harper, NeVille and O'Neil return

And when Nakamura, Joe, Balor, American Alpha and Bayley get called up!!

Fugggg


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> I suspect Miz will drop it.
> 
> He shouldn't even be holding it since he was a World Champion already.
> 
> ...


I don't think fighting for a smaller championship is a bad thing. The issue is with championships meaning something. Guys like Sting, Steamboat, Jericho, Morales and others all fought for secondary championships after winning World Championships. The only difference between then and today was that all titles meant something where as titles today are treated like crap and defended on "preshows" and "kickoffs".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Hip swivel? Goddamn it Byron, we know you're an oreo, but it's called twerking, you clown.



Headliner said:


> Does anyone think Cesaro will win the title or do people think Miz will hold it until Summerslam? I want to believe Miz goes over at Payback, then Cesaro wins the title at the following PPV.


Ideally, they'll strike while the iron is hot and give Cesaro the strap. But then again, this petty-ass company failed miserably in doing so with Bryan D, so I expect that they'll wait until Cesaro's momentum cools because lolhesEuropean and then give him the belt.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> POTY!
> 
> You win good sir!


I'll rep you as you for your kinds words as soon the system allows me, bruh. :sk


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



wkc_23 said:


>


His sunglasses disappear :surprise:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Sheamus dyes his beard like Drake.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

New Day Rocks!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Rather see Cesaro win Money in the Bank and cash in for Roman's belt buckle.


:lol


gamegenie said:


> I suspect Miz will drop it.
> 
> He shouldn't even be holding it since he was a World Champion already.
> 
> ...


I don't mind because it adds credibility to the mid-card title when a former World Champion wins it. Look at what they did with Cena and the US title. Flair held the US title long after being a multi time World Champion. Sting, Steamboat and Vader held the title after being World Champion as well. The problem is that Miz is a geek so it doesn't matter in this case.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I like Rusev. Guy has a high ceiling if his boss smarten up. In today's WWE, he has main event potential.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Buzzard Follower said:


> His sunglasses disappear :surprise:


Cesaro is a magician on his free time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The Miz wasn't even prepared to compete.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Poor Sami!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Buzzard Follower said:


> His sunglasses disappear :surprise:


*
It's the Power of Positivity!!*

ositivity


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess ONE 8-Person Tag Match wasn't enough tonight...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722235072544317442


I thought Cesaro was trying to be like the Men in Black. 











MIBs


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Rusev lost too much weight. The fact that he was so huge made his work look a lot more impressive. Now he's just a smaller guy doing the exact same stuff.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This show has been boring.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Oh god the Divas tag-match didn't happen yet


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

With Miz and Mayrse.. and actual competent booking.. The League of Jobbers looks like it could have been something..


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hawkke said:


> *
> It's the Power of Positivity!!*
> 
> ositivity


:fact


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Phaedra said:


> i'm actually starting to envision Corbin getting the MITB nod weirdly. I mean if it's not Wyatt or Owens of course.


I can see that as well, but knowing WWE they'll do something stupid like have Ziggler beat Corbin at Payback and there goes what momentum they built up for him in the past month.

Corbin should continue to be a wrecking ball up to MITB and win it in dominant fashion, not by luck as has been the case with other MITB winners. Looks like they have plans for Corbin, I just hope WWE and creative can stay committed.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Pretty much a lackluster show so far. Even Enzo and Cass was just so-so. Nothing particularly cringe-worthy yet (aside from those incessant and inane fucking Geico commercials), but nothing particularly captivating, either.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Rusev lost too much weight. The fact that he was so huge made his work look a lot more impressive. Now he's just a smaller guy doing the exact same stuff.


That is why I hope Kevin Owens doesn't lose weight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> I thought Cesaro was trying to be like the Men in Black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: Cesaro swinging giant alien roaches :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Man Rusev lost a lot of weight...He shouldn't skip leg day.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro is on a roll!


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> That is why I hope Kevin Owens doesn't lose weight.


It's not the same thing.

Rusev was impressive. Kevin Owens is just fat. Just a fat piece of shit lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro running the show
:swanson


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro actually pinned Sheamus.. WOAHHH.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Really good match!!


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OMG Cole actually called the Belly to Belly by Big E a "Belly to booty". Holy shit this guy is awful.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Fuck yes! Cesaro with the pin!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Did :cole say "belly to booty"?

fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro was impressive!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This is why I don't watch like I used to, they do the same repetitive shit that doesn't make any actual sense. There's a buch of good wrestlers and characters but the matches take me out of the action by being so phony.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Belly 2 booty?????


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The end of that match was booked really well. Might salvage this show if the women and the main event deliver.

BIG E
kada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The ref clearly saw Charlotte tapping lol.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Woo!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Did :cole say "belly to booty"?
> 
> fpalm


I think that is what Big E calls it now.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Cesaro was impressive and Cole was shitty as usual


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why the fuck do they have Ranallo as an interviewer. He should be at the commentary table. Put Michael Cole on interview duty.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They are showing the botch again???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> BASED Cesaro quoting the late great Rodney DePiper. roud
> 
> Ja-saro Statham teaming with The New Day is on some Avengers-level shit.





manstis1804 said:


> This is why I don't watch like I used to, they do the same repetitive shit that doesn't make any actual sense. There's a buch of good wrestlers and characters but the matches take me out of the action by being so phony.


unkout


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If Charlotte is anything, it's proof you need a man to do a woman's job.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Natalya makes sure her tits face the camera .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can we have Charlotte's Tits pop out please.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Nattie smirks way too much, in EVERY PROMO!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bret at payback.:mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bret "The Hitman" Hart!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If there's a time for a Women's championship match to main event a PPV it is 100% while Reigns is the WWE champ.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Would be even better if she said Owen Hart. :curry2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Everytime I see Natalya in her ring gear, I think such impure thoughts.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Bret at payback.:mark:


I sold my ringsideish seats at Payback :crying:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> Natalya makes sure her tits face the camera .


I kept my eyes focused, until she was about to say Bret Hart and then I made sure to focus on Charlotte and Flair's face.

I soooooooo wanna see a Ric/Bret confrontation!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Anyone else love how Natalya never talks about her actual dad? It's always Bret. Sorry dad ur just not as famous as uncle Bret. You'd think Bret was her dad the way she's always dropping his name.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte looks good tonight!


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The commentators really seem impressed by the fact that Bret Hart will be at Payback


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I know Renee had visa issues and that's why she isn't doing backstage but seriously having fucking Ranallo backstage and Michael Cole out there calling matches and calling a belly to belly a belly to booty ... just fucking urgh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Everytime I see Natalya in her ring gear, I think such impure thoughts.


Rip your eyes out if it causes you to sin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Ronzilla said:


> I sold my ringsideish seats at Payback :crying:


Ouch. I'm surprised. I didn't think WWE would want him involved in any physical activity. Surely he has to punch Flair in this match right? 

I thought the stip for this match would be Flair is banned from ringside.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> Would be even better if she said Owen Hart. :curry2



So just some guy in a sheet?

Holding slammy's?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Did you guys know that Bret Hart will be at Payback?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else love how Natalya never talks about her actual dad? It's always Bret. Sorry dad ur just not as famous as your brother.


Let's be honest..Who would rather shout out. Bret or Jim.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Ronzilla said:


> I sold my ringsideish seats at Payback :crying:


Bret would you tell you the show's gonna suck and it's not worth the money, take your girl out to dinner.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Everytime I see Natalya in her ring gear, I think such impure thoughts.


Hands where we can see them please.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

People Power! :vince$


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dat Bret Hart guitar squeal. Always gets a pop, which quickly subsides when NATALYA pops up on the tron.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Woman.. So much better than diva's.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else love how Natalya never talks about her actual dad? It's always Bret. Sorry dad ur just not as famous as *uncle Bret*.












Nice save.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Was there a PPV level check for this show they had to get everyone on to hand out or something?

16 people in two matches :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

lol @ Styles being chummy with Anderson and Gallows like they didn't beat the shit out of him a few months ago.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If I were sitting close to the ring then I'd rub her tits. :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Just noticed how good Becky's thighs look :evil


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

England lovespaige


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Thank god the bellas have their own show. Now they can cancel total divas and we don't have to worry about that awful show ruining any more careers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:clap at the fans chanting along with Becky and Paige's themes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Anyone else interested in an inter-gender tag match between Zayn/Becky versus KO/Charlotte ??


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I don't care what anyone says, Sasha Banks' theme gets me groovin'.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Love you Summer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I thought Sasha would've gotten a bigger pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Team good themes vs team bad themes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They should have left Sasha with Team Bad, her girls if they weren't going to give her the gold.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

No Lana, no Eve? 


Please give us a feud between those two. Thanks!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes The Boss! :sashahi


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> I thought Sasha would've gotten a bigger pop.


England is paiges house. Always was always will be


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Headliner said:


> Bret at payback.:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Charlotte's robe is nice.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So WWE is doing a rematch of the first NXT Take Over Natalya vs. Charlotte with the elder statesmen in the ladies corner. Should be as good as their match at Take Over was. Keep the old man antics to a minimum please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I really hate how Sasha's been kicked to the curve. I know she'll get another title shot down the line but she's really losing momentum like this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Paige is just glad to have a match on Raw.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Just noticed how good Becky's thighs look :evil


Every time i see her thighs, i imagine my face in between them!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> They should have left Sasha with Team Bad, her girls if they weren't going to give her the gold.


If they did that, everyone would call WWE racist for putting the blacks together. You can't win these days.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Charlotte just keep putting on the pounds until you slide into my league, I'll wait.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hawkke said:


> Was there a PPV level check for this show they had to get everyone on to hand out or something?
> 
> 16 people in two matches :lol


More to do with them having to fly them across the atlantic. WWE always book according to expenditure. That's why at mania everyone with the bigger paycheck went over.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> I thought Sasha would've gotten a bigger pop.


She got a bigger pop than the WWE World Heavyweight Champion.

That's something, I guess.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

the crowd should be chanting boring now but they aren't. 

I sure miss the days when the women were all about the puppies. :lawler puppies!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else love how Natalya never talks about her actual dad? It's always Bret. Sorry dad ur just not as famous as uncle Bret. You'd think Bret was her dad the way she's always dropping his name.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

You know they're trying to fill up time when Summer gets an entrance.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

markoutsmarkout said:


> If they did that, everyone would call WWE racist for putting the blacks together. You can't win these days.


Not to mention Naomi and Tamina suck so why would Sasha want to associate with them?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Paige's face made no contact with the mat.. AT ALL.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Bex, Natalya and Naomi's booty in the same match.

I'm pretty much a happy guy right now. :sk


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What the hell was Becky doing? lol


----------



## TheGr8Pun (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Dude they didn't even offer an explanation to why Shane is running Raw this week.

Also, I wonder how much more hyped the crowd would be. So far they sung entrances and booed reigns, all is normal.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> So just some guy in a sheet?
> 
> Holding slammy's?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So many commercials!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Paige is over asf


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> People Power! :vince$


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

so many comments can't even multi quote easily


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Tag matches. What they like to do with the women LOL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Kevin Owens is going to lose again. :darryl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

lol, i might be the only person who loves Summer Rae's entrance music. I also hate it too because if I ever hear it it then gets stuck in my head for weeks lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They still don't give a fuck about the women. Pretty obvious.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Summer Rae gave me free tickets once


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is over asf


Home field advantage man.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I thought that Emma would be in this match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can you imagine if this match going on right now was time-period-shifted and put on stage in front of Attitude Era WWE or Nitro audience. 


Sit back and watch the calamity ensue. 

I can picture the crowd just tossing drinks and all kinds of trash at the women in the ring. 

The WWE fans would be screaming to show your tits. 

I can picture the heel commenators Bobby Heenan and Lawler being completely sexist and just shitting on the match all together. 




Yet today in the PG world of WWE. This match gets just a luke warm crowd reaction and monotone commentary. Boring.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Phaedra said:


> lol, i might be the only person who loves Summer Rae's entrance music. I also hate it too because if I ever hear it it then gets stuck in my head for weeks lol.


HAHA when I heard it live :sami


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm so damn tired of these time filler multi tag matches that get 3 commercial breaks before they're over.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This match has gone on long enough.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



BuzzKillington said:


> What the hell was Becky doing? lol


Find herself. :grin2:


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> Bex, Natalya and Naomi's booty in the same match.
> 
> I'm pretty much a happy guy right now. :sk


Bex has a booty?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

WWE has done a great job in making me not care about Paige anymore. Used to be a fan but the way her character has been handled is horrible. 

She turned heel on Becky, disappeared for a bit then was randomly on the face team at Wrestlemania. Now she and Becky are on the same team and getting on again without any explanation. Out of interest, how many times has she turned since coming to the main roster? Must be at least 4 times which seems a lot for 2 years. Suppose she's still pretty over considering but she could of been handled a lot better.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> This match has gone on long enough.


I just yawned


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

How does Naomi still have a job?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else love how Natalya never talks about her actual dad? It's always Bret. Sorry dad ur just not as famous as uncle Bret. You'd think Bret was her dad the way she's always dropping his name.


She's just following the script. Anvil is all over Total Divas.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Would be nice if AJ Lee's music hit.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why am I watching this? Raw is so boring. 3 hours of boring Raw. It's like I'm punishing myself for something. I don't even know, I'm exhausted


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Good job Natalya!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

why does Paige act like THE soccer mom


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Charlotte tapped out two weeks in a row.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They are bringing down the talented women with fucking talent less hacks like Snuka's kid and Summer Rae...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> How does Naomi still have a job?


Total Divas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> Bex has a booty?


:cudi I see what you did there.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ha storyline rules the day. Thought maybe they give Paige the win in her home country.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Another meaningless tag match in the books.

And lol at Charlotte tapping again.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Show has taken a massive downturn.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Way to ruin Sasha's momentum . Dumbass company


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722245830284021760


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SAMCRO said:


> I'm so damn tired of these time filler multi tag matches that get 3 commercial breaks before they're over.


The struggle of a 3 hour show..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I love how Paige is all of a sudden Natalya and Becky's friend again with no explanation. Yeah you can tell they really care about the women...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Styles didn't like that at all.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> Total Divas


She hasn't been on the last few seasons.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

For fucks sake Champs shouldn't tap out in non title matches.

More of this Heels are cowards that have zero talent, booking for children bollocks.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Usos gettin that Shane O' Mac rub! People will love 'em now!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MEMS said:


> She hasn't been on the last few seasons.


Oh really? Haven't watched. Why hasn't she?

I guess Usos is the answer then.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

For Sale: Shan O Mac dollars that fell from Wrestelmania..bidding ends when commercial break ends!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



sbzero546 said:


> HAHA when I heard it live :sami


I'll be singing 'call to me call to me' in the shower for weeks, trust me lol. pisses me off.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722245830284021760


Rusev deserves much better.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I love the adverts in this weeks Raw. They are the most entertaining part of this show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Not these guys again. :eyeroll


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Two vignette's in one night... their return must be next week... or soon after Payback..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

RAW 3 hours could be saved if they start a Luchadore division with Cruiserweight title and all.



I'm still waiting on an Eddie Guerrero 2.0 to come along.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

El Torito's parents on holiday!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

*getting ready to clap*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

These geeks.

:lel


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I don't like the Vaudevillians entrance. Unless your at home watching on TV the black and white effect thing you see on TV will do nothing at the arena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

*HADOUKEN!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722245853092704257


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is that short guy real?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Vaudevillains better go over. 

Give me Enzo/Cass Vs. VVs in the finals!


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

oh look its the Vaudevillains...no one gives a shit. The Tyler Breeze of the tag division.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

RAW just became quite manly. :mark:

I'm an Usos fan, but the Vaudevillains need this win.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I miss Cena


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> Oh really? Haven't watched. Why hasn't she?
> 
> I guess Usos is the answer then.


Beats me. She was pretty boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Time to dance! :cena4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'm already sold on The Vaudevillians, but watch them job to The Boo-sos.... welcome to the bgi league fellas...sigh


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I dig their new theme but wow nobody gives a fuck about the Vaudevillians.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Do the commentary team get paid by the word? Why must they talk over every. single. entrance.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

New music? just lost a fan..


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Vaudevillians LOL

Knew it wouldn't work on Raw. And the Usos? Seriously? Hahahhahahahhahahahahahha

Holy crap who books this garbage? And RIP Vaudevillians, they won't last long. Gimmick just won't work on Raw.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> RAW 3 hours could be saved if they start a Luchadore division with Cruiserweight title and all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on an Eddie Guerrero 2.0 to come along.


Youll be waiting forever. Eddie I truly believe was a once in a lifetime talent.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So did the Wyatt Family get fired? What happened to them


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Joseph92 said:


> I don't like the Vaudevillians entrance. Unless your at home watching on TV the black and white effect thing you see on TV will do nothing at the arena.


Well I'm at home and I love it.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> So did the Wyatt Family get fired? What happened to them


Bray's injured


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So it's official then, the Vaudevillians are back to being heels with their old NXT music.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



gamegenie said:


> So did the Wyatt Family get fired? What happened to them


Injuries...


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I fell asleep during Roman Reigns speech... is it 1995 again...why is this gimmick bullshit in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This match should have been on Main Event.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> Bray's injured


And Luke Harper.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> So it's official then, the Vaudevillians are back to being heels with their old NXT music.


Yeah the stuck up old timey duo will be really relatable as faces to a Raw audience...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crowd is so quiet and bored.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They finally acknowledged that the Usos' corner hip attack is used in tribute to Umaga. About fucking time. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

That wasn't a smart move by Jey.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Maybe the Vaudevillains should feud with the Connecticut Blue Blood. Dear lord this shit is fucking terrible


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

TY WWE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's so absurd that Primo and fucking Epico has gotten so many vignettes. While the vaudevillians just got threw on the roster without any build, and with their gimmick they needed them.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Wow, the WWE didn't totally fuck that up


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

That was easier than a making a bowl of cereal!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Damn, Usos got SQUASHED


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Usos don't winlol?

The hell is this I see?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Brock, Sheamus, Aiden and Paige...there's got to be a limit to how many pale wrestlers can be on an active roster at one time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Well, that's awesome. Thought the Usos was winning for sure.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Vaudvillans need to be a tad more over the top and more tounge in cheek. Lifting oversized comedy weights, saying bully all the time.

I'd have them ride penny farthings to the ring but I think they're difficult to use


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's official: Team SAWFT vs. The Vaudevillains in the finals. :mark:

NXT is taking over this bitch. >


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

At least we got something new.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> *Charlotte tapped out two weeks in a row.*


:vince "*BOOKING LIKE A CHAMP*" 

:trips7

Also gotta love how they "_book_" those divas...I mean women, who are on total divas? Honestly I wish those women (_take away Pagie/Nattie_) would just be used on TV to promote the show NOT in the match itself. 








​Glad I tuned out after the second hour just had to hear that "_natural_" reaction for Roman he's such a "*STAR*" across the pound........

#SoundEditing #REIGNS-A-MANIA #NeverWatchRawSOBER


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The pale one looks like Andy Murray


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



St. Hubbins said:


> Yeah the stuck up old timey duo will be really relatable as faces to a Raw audience...


A guy in a purple cape who thought he was a superhero got over...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's official: Team SAWFT vs. The Vaudevillains in the finals. :mark:
> 
> NXT is taking over this bitch. >


Is the winner of the match going to have to wrestle twice at Payback?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

You know what's cool about Apollo Crews? It's like, he's happy to be there and he came there to be a champion. Intriguing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crews getting hyped up is nice to see. Really looking forward to him making a big splash, although it'd be nice if they added some real depth to his character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Wow. They really increased the commercial breaks in the last hour or so.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-***** Italiano- said:


> Vaudvillans need to be a tad more over the top and more tounge in cheek. Lifting oversized comedy weights, saying bully all the time.
> 
> I'd have them ride penny farthings to the ring but I think they're difficult to use


That would be amazing..Too bad they won't do it.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

APOLLLLOOOOOOOO CRRRRRRREEEWWWWWWWWWWWSS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why is the tag team tournament finals at Payback? I think they should have the finals on Smackdown, then have the tag team title match at Payback.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

How can people hate Cena but like Crews? I don't get it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So Crews and Corbin got video packages and Sami Zayn, who's appearance on Raw needed an explanation got diddly fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Time for Apollo Crews! :mark:


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hysteria said:


> A guy in a purple cape who thought he was a superhero got over...


Yeah much more relatable to the live audience hillbillies. Fuck, Chris Cagle sings about being a boy jumping off a roof in his superman cape cause the chicks dig is bra.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is the tag team tournament finals at Payback? I think they should have the finals on Smackdown, then have the tag team title match at Payback.


Cuz we need more New Day vs LON :vince5


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can people hate Cena but like Crews? I don't get it.


woah woah woah ... Cena = Crews?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Give the man a gimmick already....I like Apolo Crews a lot because the definition of a FREAK athlete but he is incredibly stale with that same corny smile he flashes at everything.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is the tag team tournament finals at Payback? I think they should have the finals on Smackdown, then have the tag team title match at Payback.


That is what I was thinking. :toomanykobes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> Is the winner of the match going to have to wrestle twice at Payback?


Just read that the finals are gonna take place at Payback, yet the tag titles aren't scheduled to be defended at the show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Poor Adam


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crews with no reaction. Wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Adam Rose is probably drunk with power, right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Just read that the finals are gonna take place at Payback, yet the tag titles aren't scheduled to be defended at the show.


That is so WWE.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can people hate Cena but like Crews? I don't get it.


Crews does backflips dude....you hear that pop he got...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can people hate Cena but like Crews? I don't get it.


Please explain this...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Once Orton, Cena and HHH (and even Lesnar) are back in the picture, they should do an NXT v. WWE angle.

Yeah, I know, it's been done to death, but at least it could provide some direction with all of the NXT stars coming in.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can people hate Cena but like Crews? I don't get it.


16ish years on the main roster.. 
16ish days on the main roster..

16ish years on the main roster.. 
16ish days on the main roster..

16ish years on the main roster.. 
16ish days on the main roster..

Years..
Days..

Years..
Days..

Years..
Days..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If Crews loses here. :kobe9


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Can Enzo Amore do the tag team shit and also talk for Crews...dear lord keep a mic away from that dude.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

That 0 reaction he should join the social outcasts and be their straight man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

That smiling is the only problem I have with Apollo Crews.

But I love the theme.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



St. Hubbins said:


> Crews does backflips dude....you hear that pop he got...


...thats what I was thinking :lawler


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I hope they end up putting Breeze in the Social Outkasts, or maybe Fandango.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crews smile gives me cancer...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> That smiling is the only problem I have with Apollo Crews.
> 
> But I love the theme.


I only wish his theme had lyrics.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-***** Italiano- said:


> So Crews and Corbin got video packages and Sami Zayn, who's appearance on Raw needed an explanation got diddly fuck.


They intended for Zayn to have a great debut but then he waved his hands around like an idjut and hurt himself. 

His return to Raw wasn't something that needed videos anymore than Bo Dallas return. HE had already made his first impression to the Raw audience. Crews and Corbin didn't, so when they debuted, they used videos for momentum and kept them going.

Zayn is an indy darling right? What video packages did Owens, Styles, or ceasaro use? Hell same with the Bullet Club


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

He smiles too much. I've been saying this since his NXT days. That and lack of character is are his only problems.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crews should have stayed in NXT.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> That is so WWE.


My guess is that the titles are defended the next night on RAW, which would be backwards...but again this company.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> How can people hate Cena but like Crews? I don't get it.


If they give him eight world title matches in ten Wrestlemanias, despite barely being able keeping ahead of the mass disapproval that follows his every move. I imagine the reaction to Crews would sour somewhat.

Also he doesn't look like an HGH ten year old doing moves in a really awkward way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

After Crews wins, I think the guy who WILL join Social Outkasts should walk out.... but who?? Hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crowd is deader than dead. Wow.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Social outcasts could be good. I mean they should be a group of shitty washed out guys no one gives a fuck and they should do funny shit and cheat to win matches. Give them Sandow as their leader and let him go back to a somewhat Brainiac type again and orchestrate them doing shit to win matches through cheating. It would be funny and wouldnt hurt anyone if they brilliantly cheated.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> I only wish his theme had lyrics.


They need to use the song from his hype videos. It's weird right now. That and probably add some more lighting effects to offset the green on the screen from his video


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

We need update of the vince gif just with Uhaa


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crews wins.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> Crews wins.


Not a shock to anyone...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I definitely see the potential with Crews but I have to say....he desperately needs a new, more exciting finisher. That silly power bomb he's using takes waaaay too long and isn't even close to the Owens pop up. No way is he hitting that on some of the bigger guys. Just awful all around.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



St. Hubbins said:


> Social outcasts could be good. I mean they should be a group of shitty washed out guys no one gives a fuck and they should do funny shit and cheat to win matches. Give them Sandow as their leader and let him go back to a somewhat Brainiac type again and orchestrate them doing shit to win matches through cheating. It would be funny and wouldnt hurt anyone if they brilliantly cheated.


Except Sandow can't cut a promo without someone to play off of. He's in worst shape than them all. And Slater is better than him across the board.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crowd doesn't even care that he won. Poor guy.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

No offense but can we call Apollo Crews' move diving off the turnbuckle and slapping his legs the Penguin Slap Dive... KOOOO!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

*AIN'T NO DAMN "INFECTIOUS SMILE", COLE!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Here comes a staredown.... Crews and KO!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> They need to use the song from his hype videos. It's weird right now. That and probably add some more lighting effects to offset the green on the screen from his video


I agree.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This Ambrose vs KO match was shite.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MEMS said:


> I definitely see the potential with Crews but I have to say....he desperately needs a new, more exciting finisher. That silly power bomb he's using takes waaaay too long and isn't even close to the Owens pop up. No way is he hitting that on some of the bigger guys. Just awful all around.


His finisher now is way better than his first finisher in NXT. He kept it as a signature move. It is some flippy move.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

So much salt over Crews in this thread.

Shit is glorious. :kobe9


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crews needs a better finisher. I like this one.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



wwetna1 said:


> Except Sandow can't cut a promo without someone to play off of. He's in worst shape than them all. And Slater is better than him across the board.


Hes not better at getting crowd reactions. People want to like Sandow...they still want to like him. Thats why I said have him be the Brain of the group and actually use them us lower mid carders and not just pure jobbers. They wouldnt be bad as a group of highly motivated, true believers who seem not to recognize when they cheat or that they cheated etc to get wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's a shame we've seen Owens/Ambrose so much on TV already.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-***** Italiano- said:


> If they give him eight world title matches in ten Wrestlemanias, despite barely being able keeping ahead of the mass disapproval that follows his every move. I imagine the reaction to Crews would sour somewhat.
> 
> Also he doesn't look like an HGH ten year old doing moves in a really awkward way.


Coming from a Bayley fan, the female Cena on steroids lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Everything sucks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens should have dropped the rookie.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MyaTheBee said:


> Crews needs a better finisher. I like this one.


I dont think Vince would have let that finisher happen like ever...looks like a 10% chance of a broken neck.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



St. Hubbins said:


> Crews does backflips dude....you hear that pop he got...


hahaha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I heard they are planning on doing a dueling incest angle with Ric/Charlotte and Natalya/Bret. Disgusting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Crews needs a better finisher. I like this one.


That is a sick finisher so Vince won't allow it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I like Crews but I get flashbacks of Rocky Miavia with him because of the smiling. I'm sure they tell him to smile so he won't be taken as the scary black guy, but more than any of the recent "babyface" NXT call ups, he'll benefit from a heel run. Guy has main event talent but two years in the midcard/upper midcard with a lengthy IC title run as a heel would be very beneficial.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Ambrose's clothes looking extra tight. :sodone


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MEMS said:


> I definitely see the potential with Crews but I have to say....he desperately needs a new, more exciting finisher. That silly power bomb he's using takes waaaay too long and isn't even close to the Owens pop up. No way is he hitting that on some of the bigger guys. Just awful all around.


Finisher used to be a standing backflip.

I think the jackhammer would be something good he could used as a finisher.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens needs a win so bad but it is not like Dean is on a roll.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



St. Hubbins said:


> I dont think Vince would have let that finisher happen like ever...looks like a 10% chance of a broken neck.


It looks fucking badass tho..Oh well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MyaTheBee said:


> Crews needs a better finisher. I like this one.


1) 'Taker already has dibs on the Tombstone Piledriver
2) That move would wear out Crews' knees and thus take away his aerial ability
3) The spin-out powerbomb is different and is a fine display of his power

:draper2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is this the main event for tonight?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> His finisher now is way better than his first finisher in NXT. He kept it as a signature move. It is some flippy move.


Both stink.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> I like Crews but I get flashbacks of Rocky Miavia with him because of the smiling. I'm sure they tell him to smile so he won't be taken as the scary black guy, but more than any of the recent "babyface" NXT call ups, he'll benefit from a heel run. Guy has main event talent but two years in the midcard/upper midcard with a lengthy IC title run as a heel would be very beneficial.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lothario said:


> I like Crews but I get flashbacks of Rocky Miavia with him because of the smiling. I'm sure they tell him to smile so he won't be taken as the scary black guy, but more than any of the recent "babyface" NXT call ups, he'll benefit from a heel run. Guy has main event talent but two years in the midcard/upper midcard with a lengthy IC title run as a heel would be very beneficial.


If Lashley can go heel then anyone can.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I wonder if Ambrose has ever been in or seen a real fight. Does he think punches actually should look like that? Did he watch a bunch of Joe Calzaghe fights before becoming a wrestler and bases his punches on Cocaine Joe?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Is this the main event?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens is talking smack. :ti


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> Coming from a Bayley fan, the female Cena on steroids lol


Yes it's almost as if his gimmick was more appropriate for a female underdog than a 38 year old body builder. Maybe thats why she's gained the universal popularity and critical acclaim he couldn't.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I need to clean out my ears because I swear to god it sounded like he screamed "Is that how crazy you are?" followed by "He LOVES masturbating!"

:lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Deans arms are definitely getting bigger.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> Deans arms are definitely getting bigger.


This..I guess he tired of people talking about his physique.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Pretty sad when a smark crowd is dead for a Raw main event with 2 smark favorites.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Is this the main event?


Yes.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> I need to clean out my ears because I swear to god it sounded like he screamed "Is that how crazy you are?" followed by "He LOVES masturbating!"
> 
> :lmao


Was exactly what he said..Should be on botchamania.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens was laid out on the floor and yelling at Cole. wens2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> Deans arms are definitely getting bigger.


God, I hope so, maybe then people will shut the hell up about Dean looking too skinny, lol.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



-***** Italiano- said:


> Yes it's almost as if his gimmick was more appropriate for a female underdog than a 38 year old body builder. Maybe thats why she's gained the universal popularity and critical acclaim he couldn't.


Cena is 1000000x more successful than that butterface NXT princess.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> Deans arms are definitely getting bigger.


Oooooor maybe people overdramatized how small he actually is and now that he's not feuding with a genetic freak like Lesnar it's obvious his physique isn't actually that bad? :shrug His arms aren't gonna magically get bigger overnight...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens said "Headlock master baybay!" guys :lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> Pretty sad when a smark crowd is dead for a Raw main event with 2 smark favorites.


Brit crowds are quiet when they're not in a chanting/singing mood.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It looked like Dean asked the ref for some water when they were going to commercial. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> Brit crowds are quiet when they're not in a chanting/singing mood.


I've heard them be loud plenty without chanting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> Pretty sad when a smark crowd is dead for a Raw main event with 2 smark favorites.


Are we so sure of that "favorite" status?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> Brit crowds are quiet when they're not in a chanting/singing mood.


Or because this has been a shit raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I have to question anyone who doesn't like Kevin Owens.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Kemba said:


> I have to question anyone who doesn't like Kevin Owens.


He is everything Roman Reigns isn't


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Shitty crowd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Why is this match in the main event? I like Owens but Styles should be main eventing Raw since he's the freaking number 1 contender. The show should close with the man in the title picture not with two guys in the mid card who aren't even feuding.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens is so smart.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This has been a rather dull main event match so far.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

The lack of star power in this company is quite startling when you get out of Mania season. I've felt like I've been watching a house show here.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Whoa, a bump on the outside and no commercial break immediately after.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This match sucks.

Ambrose is awful.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



markoutsmarkout said:


> Cena is 1000000x more successful than that butterface NXT princess.


Didn't say she was more successful. I said universally popular (only a slight exaggeration, a small number of terrible people don't like her) Cena is not universally popular, he's very polarising.

Feel free to make another post where you refute a claim I never made if it make tou feel good, I'm off to bed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is coming to life.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

ambrose sucks in the ring and on the mic.. fire him.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> He is everything Roman Reigns isn't


Fat and short?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

That is one of my favorite non finisher moves of all time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I haven't seen that move lately!


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I see why these two used to sell out middle school gymnasiums.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Krispenwah said:


> Fat and short?


and talented


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens loses again.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn...what's KOs losing streak at now?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Thats a big frog


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Crappy show tonight.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Hey London...Do you believe in watching 3 hours of shit? Well you should...because you just did.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Dirty Deeds is the lamest fucking finisher in the company. He should've just kept the headlock driver, at least it was unique.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Chris Jericho doing his best Randy Orton impersonation!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jericho is the best heel in the business right now.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> and talented


meh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Horrible match and ending. Owens losing yet AGAIN. Jesus. Who he did he piss off?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It feels like they could have done more with the Reigns / Styles saga tonight.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Jericho wins and Ambrose Wins. a non story Ambrose vs Jericho is more important than a life long rivalry in Zayn vs Owens. Great logic WWE.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I wish I knew what they were doing with KO....I don't get it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Did they tape Smackdown today also?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Owens still can't beat Dean, he's never beaten him in a 1 on 1 match! I think WWE could do something with that later down the line, Dean is like the unbeatable opponent for Owens.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



SAMCRO said:


> Dirty Deeds is the lamest fucking finisher in the company.


To be fair, it's actually one of Dean's better signature moves, which says more about how bad his other signatures are than how good Deeds is. OTOH, at least it's not a Superman Punch or Spear...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I wish I knew what they were doing with KO....I don't get it.


That makes two of us.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Keep your eyes on any superstar losing lots of matches before the Money in the Bank pay per views .... Losing is a good thing to MITB winner


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> Oooooor maybe people overdramatized how small he actually is and now that he's not feuding with a genetic freak like Lesnar it's obvious his physique isn't actually that bad? :shrug *His arms aren't gonna magically get bigger overnight*...


No, he was definitely smaller and you're pulling strawmen on the bold. Charlotte didn't gain weight over night but various of people could and did point out she was gaining over a month ago. College kids gain on average 10 - 16 pounds their freshmen year. No kidding it doesn't happen overnight, but I'm sure mom and dad can pinpoint the moment they began noticing the change. Don't be catty for the sake of being catty. It's really not as serious as you're making it out to be.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mansofa said:


> Jericho wins and Ambrose Wins. a non story Ambrose vs Jericho is more important than a life long rivalry in Zayn vs Owens. Great logic WWE.


I know its pathetic, just look at the amazing rivalry they had in ROH, it was fucking epic. But in WWE its just gonna be a 2 month feud maybe with no effort at all, just Owens occasionally running down and costing Sami a match. Theres just no intensity in their feud right now, none. Owens doesn't even seem that pissed at Sami, in ROH he wanted to murder him.

Just look at this amazing hype video ROH put together for their feud





WWE could only dream of booking their feud as good as ROH did.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Smackdown will probably be better this week.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Dirty Deeds is the lamest fucking finisher in the company. He should've just kept the headlock driver, at least it was unique.


I liked the Headlock Driver, too. No one else did anything like it. Idk why tf they changed it. What is now Dirty Deeds used to just be a signature for pop value in the Shield.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lavidavi35 said:


> I liked the Headlock Driver, too. No one else did anything like it. Idk why tf they changed it. What is now Dirty Deeds used to just be a signature for pop value in the Shield.


The Headlock Driver is also Adam Roses's finisher. I guess they didn't want him to be associated with a jobber


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

mansofa said:


> Jericho wins and Ambrose Wins. a non story Ambrose vs Jericho is more important than a life long rivalry in Zayn vs Owens. Great logic WWE.


Totally agree. Owens and Zayn's rivalry is what Ambrose and Rollins was in 2014, but MUCH deeper and brooding. Sad that it doesn't seem to be getting what it deserves.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Raw full of mid card boredom.

It's hard to watch with Seth Rollins and Lesnar both off TV.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Whats this great rivalry between Owens and Zayn? I never watched NXT so IDK.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> No, he was definitely smaller and you're pulling strawmen on the bold. Charlotte didn't gain weight over night but various of people could and did point out she was gaining over a month ago. College kids gain on average 10 - 16 pounds their freshmen year. No kidding it doesn't happen overnight, but I'm sure mom and dad can pinpoint the moment they began noticing the change. Don't be catty for the sake of being catty. It's really not as serious as you're making it out to be.


:lmao Trying to take personal shots and calling me catty, but trying to infer I'm taking it too seriously.

The Freshman 15 takes place over a span of 4 months, not goddamn 3 weeks, and it sure as fuck isn't toned muscle like you're implying with Ambrose.

His physique was never that bad, fans were just more critical and complained more because he was feuding with Brock and they thought he was unworthy. 

You obviously have no idea what a strawman is, by the way, because what you said in reference to it makes absolutely no sense.

Bottom line: Ambrose's body is fine. It has always been fine.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

It's the really minor details, but Vince always tells you how he feels about talent with the little nuances. The Vaudvillians got the jobber entrance tonight. Debuted on Smackdown. They'll beat Enzo & Cass but they're going to be buried afterwards by New Day. The promo will be intentionally brutal and they won't go anywhere but down afterwards. As far as getting over with Vince, they have no chance in hell (no pun intended) with their current gimmick. Take that to the bank.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


> .













K


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oooooor maybe people overdramatized how small he actually is and now that he's not feuding with a genetic freak like Lesnar it's obvious his physique isn't actually that bad? :shrug His arms aren't gonna magically get bigger overnight...


While this is true, if you look at him shirtless at the Royal Rumble and look at him shirtless at Wrestlemania he's definitely put on weight. He was never small to begin with but he definitely looks heavier. He needs to keep it up and just get about 10 more pounds on him. Good for Dean *applause*


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> Horrible match and ending. Owens losing yet AGAIN. Jesus. Who he did he piss off?


jobbers gonna job to other jobbers.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



troyag93 said:


> Whats this great rivalry between Owens and Zayn? I never watched NXT so IDK.


Do you watch anything outside of WWE?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

If only Mark Henry was champion...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lavidavi35 said:


> While this is true, if you look at him shirtless at the Royal Rumble and look at him shirtless at Wrestlemania he's definitely put on weight. He was never small to begin with but he definitely looks heavier. He needs to keep it up and just get about 10 more pounds on him. Good for Dean *applause*


Don't get me wrong, Ambrose is a slender dude. To me if it doesn't impede his performance and he's healthy, then that's all that matters.

If his arms get a lil bigger, so be it, but I really think a lot of people who were sipping on hateroade in his feud against Lesnar are just backtracking now because they see how ridiculous their accusations were. :toomanykobes



Lothario said:


> K


When you lack any capability to have a legitimate reply so you edit someone's post poorly and reply with a stupid gif :jay


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

God is Cesaro awful on the mic. He's got the charisma of Great Khali.

Hilarious seeing James Corden's folks getting a shout out. They look like these nice sweet people and all I can ever think when I see them is Jack Whitehall's photo clipshow he did of a fake nightout with the dad. Fucking hilarious haha.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> It's the really minor details, but Vince always tells you how he feels about talent with the little nuances. The Vaudvillians got the jobber entrance tonight. Debuted on Smackdown. They'll beat Enzo & Cass but they're going to be buried afterwards by New Day. The promo will be intentionally brutal and they won't go anywhere but down afterwards. As far as getting over with Vince, they have no chance in hell (no pun intended) with their current gimmick. Take that to the bank.


The Vaudevillains didn't get the jobber entrance tonight...


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

OK show. Just want to point out that Enzo guy is a straight up clown.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Shittiest RAW since before 'Mania.

When the highlight of the show is a promo segment between AJ Styles and Roman Reigns, there are issues...


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I think it was a fine Raw. I am loving the dynamic of the Reigns/AJ feud.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Jack Thwagger said:


>


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mattheel said:


> The Vaudevillains didn't get the jobber entrance tonight...


I must have blinked and missed it then, because I could have sworn they went to commercial break after showing the Usos with Shane backstage and when they came back, I recalled The Usos making their entrance w/ Vaudevillains already in the ring. Don't remember seeing them enter during the broadcast.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lothario said:


> I must have blinked and missed it then, because I could have sworn they went to commercial break after showing the Usos with Shane backstage and when they came back, I recalled The Usos making their entrance w/ Vaudevillains already in the ring. Don't remember seeing them enter during the broadcast.


Believe me...I get that is very easy to tune out here and there during Raw, but they definitely had their entrance. The whole "gather around" and everything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

They are fighting a decent fight with little to no star power, I'll give em that.

As annoying as Rollins was (I'll admit, some of his heel shit was def on point, but I'm referring to his over exposure) it's gonna be pretty lit when him, Cena, Brock, and Orton return. Doubt Orton wants a full time schedule thou.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



mattheel said:


> Believe me...I get that is very easy to tune out here and there during Raw, but they definitely had their entrance. The whole "gather around" and everything.


 I'm not saying you're wrong so I guess I did zone out. :lol Had already put my kid to bed so no telling what I was doing, but then again this episode wasn't as entertaining as the two weeks prior as you alluded to. Oh well. I stand corrected.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Show needed an AJ match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ZachS22 said:


> Damn...what's KOs losing streak at now?




Just two in singles matches I believe. Cesaro last week and Ambrose tonight. Let's not forget he beat AJ Styles twice going into Wrestlemania and he's number one contender. Owens plays the cocky heel who's going to lose a lot, but he always rebounds with big wins. Which leads to people forgetting about all this losing. For example he lost to Ambrose 3 straight PPVs. Then jobbed to Neville and Dolph Ziggler twice. But then he wins the IC Title in a 5 way match. Which leads to him beating Ziggler at Fastlane and a guy like AJ Styles a few times on tv matches. Now he's jobbing again, but will likely rebound with a big win over Zayn or someone else soon. I expect Owens to keep being booked up and down like this. At least until WWE takes him out of midcard status.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



MyaTheBee said:


> I wish I knew what they were doing with KO....I don't get it.




Owens is one of the top midcard heels. He's going to loses his share of matches, while he will get some big wins to. That and his character and charisma will make people forget about when he jobs. Until WWE moves him out of midcard status, this will likely continue. While Ambrose is a guy WWE is currently being pushed as a main eventer. That's why he was in the Fastlane main event. Wrestled Triple H for the title on a main event show and wrestled Brock Lesnar at Mania. 


While he's about to be put over by a wrestling legend in Chris Jericho at Payback. You don't get matches with those type of names and lose to someone like Owens. Who just last week lost clean to Cesaro. Once this match was announced right away I knew Ambrose would either win clean or it would be a DQ after Jericho got involved. I know many around here wanted to write off Ambrose after Mania. But they didn't realize it's not about if you win or lose, it's about who your wrestling. Ambrose just being in all those matches is a big deal and now when he beats Owens, Jericho and others. Overall it will make Ambrose look strong.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



swagger_ROCKS said:


> They are fighting a decent fight with little to no star power, I'll give em that.
> 
> As annoying as Rollins was (I'll admit, some of his heel shit was def on point, but I'm referring to his over exposure) it's gonna be pretty lit when him, Cena, Brock, and Orton return. Doubt Orton wants a full time schedule thou.


:tripsscust
Ugh...Randy Boreton, Yawn Cena and Bored Lesnar? meh the show is actually better without those 3.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Funny thing with Owens is I don't feel he's being harmed by these losses. I tend to feel apprehensive when certain guys go on losing streaks but I've never felt nervous for Kevin. The guy is talented and over, and despite being an indy favorite, he gets even the "smark" heavy audiences to sell him as the bad guy. He's not boring and he often looks great even in defeat. I think he'll be fine. They're going to stretch out this KO/Zayn feud until at least Summerslam so look for him to either get intentionally DQ'd at Payback or to pick up the win.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



> Jericho wins and Ambrose Wins. a non story Ambrose vs Jericho is more important than a life long rivalry in Zayn vs Owens. Great logic WWE.



At the end of the day it's all about status. Zayn/Owens feud might have been great in the Indys and on NXT. But in WWE right now, there feud is just a midcard feud. Guys like Jericho/Ambrose are seen as top of the card wrestlers right now. That's why Jericho has been booked stronger as of late. With him being AJ clean at Mania and now beating Zayn clean tonight. While they clearly think highly of Ambrose and are building up Jericho. So when Ambrose beats him, well beating him actually means something. This is WWE way of trying to make up for Ambrose having to job to Triple H/Lesnar. So Owens/Zayn feud might have a much longer history and be more interesting. But WWE clearly cares more about Ambrose/Jericho right now and how that effects things long term. That's why Zayn/Owens are jobbing to make guys higher on the card look stronger.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

This week's RAW was okay. I still don't understand why Shane gets to run RAW as there hasn't been a logical reasoning. The Jericho/Zayn match was decent but sucks that Zayn had to lose. This is the same exact booking Neville received when he got promoted to the main roster. No momentum at all. Enzo and Cass advancing in the Tag Team tournament was cool. As well as the Vaudevillains. I am digging this new gimmick of Cesaro as he has seen more confident on the mic. Still not perfect but much more improved. The Miz with Maryse has added so much new life also. This feud is going good. The massive tag team match that followed was fun with the crowd erupting for the New Day's entrance. 

I guess the main thing I remember from the night was Roman Reigns using the same line for the 3rd straight week. I assume trying to make it into a catchphrase. His promo with AJ Styles was not bad. The crowd still boos him. Reigns getting attacked by Karl Anderson and Gallows was a nice way to add tension for the feud. Ambrose/Owens was the main event and it sucked to see Owens lose. Not sure about the booking for Owens at the moment. But Jericho coming in to attack Ambrose to close the show was a cool visual.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

What a waste of time. I mean you can say that after every RAW but this one especially. One of the most irrelevant RAW's in history.


----------



## Cash (Mar 27, 2005)

I was 5th row non camera facing ringside for this. It was an OK crowd but nothing special and people got a lot quieter as the show went on. The best chants were for Dean(before Shane came out), Shane and Enzo. 

The Miz suffered the worst treatment. Boring chants from the camera facing floor when he was trying to speak. Very poor banter imo, awkward if anything. Miz countered by saying that they must be chanting Maryse because they will never get near a woman like this.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

https://youtu.be/O8MEmkTUR6Q

After show Jericho w/ Styles & Ambrose segment.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

_*fan chants you suck*_

"I suck? Well, this one's for you idiot."

_*hits the End of Days and taunts the fan again*_

:banderas


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

RAW has been really good since mania 

Great matches

Actual feuds and storylines too!? Mind blown.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Well then... If Shane is going to stay with WWE, I do wonder whether him or Trips/Steph will eventually assume the role of chairman of the WWE. There might be a nice family feud coming. In real life I mean.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> At the end of the day it's all about status. Zayn/Owens feud might have been great in the Indys and on NXT. But in WWE right now, there feud is just a midcard feud. Guys like Jericho/Ambrose are seen as top of the card wrestlers right now. That's why Jericho has been booked stronger as of late. With him being AJ clean at Mania and now beating Zayn clean tonight. While they clearly think highly of Ambrose and are building up Jericho. So when Ambrose beats him, well beating him actually means something. This is WWE way of trying to make up for Ambrose having to job to Triple H/Lesnar. So Owens/Zayn feud might have a much longer history and be more interesting. But WWE clearly cares more about Ambrose/Jericho right now and how that effects things long term. That's why Zayn/Owens are jobbing to make guys higher on the card look stronger.


Very good point. You can just tell that they're trying to fix what they fucked up with Ambrose here but they're just making his booking more of s clusterfuck in character terms while still making him look strong in matches. Ambrose has definitely looked better in the ring lately, which is great for both him and Kevin so their match ups seem more fresh and puts them over more unlike what happened with Ziggler. Kevin is going to be used to fix these things because Ambrose is still above him on the totem pole right now. Kevin is to Ambrose what Ambrose is to main eventers right now, actually. I love Kevin and I find this okay because I know in the future he will dominate gloriously. 

He's only been on the main roster for a year and did it all solo. Losing to Ambrose, a guy who just got bumped up on the card, in close, hard hitting bouts isn't hurting him, though it would be nice to see him pick up the win with him soon, preferably around MITB because rumor has it their front runners for the briefcase. Hopefully he beats Sami, first off. It'll bring up his heat greatly.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

They've really not helped Crews with just feeding him jobbers. Give him a proper feud for godsake!!


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



manstis1804 said:


> Roman as the tweener anti-villain isn't too bad. For him, he can just say simple shit and look smug, which is what he's best at. It's just channeled in a way that plays into the heat.


Thats the confusing thing here. I made the point that they didn't fuck with the noise on his last Smackdown appearance, they now we're happy for him to get booed out of the place and get 'boring' chants in a pre-recorded RAW. 

I don't get the end game here. Boo's generally lead to boo's, that is why they have been so heavily editing them on Smackdown, yet now all of a sudden they don't edit anything. I said last week that the sound editing would give us a clue but TBH I'm more confused now than ever. 

If they are going to feed the boo's only for AJ and the BC to rob him of the belt and then expect AJ/BC to get boo's and RR to get cheers in a fake double turn then they are SO delusional it's not funny.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Gallows and Anderson will turn on AJ.

It's absolutely crystal clear


----------



## lesnar fan1 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Lavidavi35 said:


> Very good point. You can just tell that they're trying to fix what they fucked up with Ambrose here but they're just making his booking more of s clusterfuck in character terms while still making him look strong in matches. Ambrose has definitely looked better in the ring lately, which is great for both him and Kevin so their match ups seem more fresh and puts them over more unlike what happened with Ziggler. Kevin is going to be used to fix these things because Ambrose is still above him on the totem pole right now. Kevin is to Ambrose what Ambrose is to main eventers right now, actually. I love Kevin and I find this okay because I know in the future he will dominate gloriously.
> 
> He's only been on the main roster for a year and did it all solo. Losing to Ambrose, a guy who just got bumped up on the card, in close, hard hitting bouts isn't hurting him, though it would be nice to see him pick up the win with him soon, preferably around MITB because rumor has it their front runners for the briefcase. Hopefully he beats Sami, first off. It'll bring up his heat greatly.


but he lost to ambrose too many times- 5 times (not in a row) in singles matches. if his losing streak continues(it will end eventually i think) i can see it as a sign that he could become a midcarder for life unfortunately.(and as a sign of the company not investing in him).

people said in the past that wade barrett had a bright future- we all know what happened... and we all know that owens is not that high on wwe's radar-at least for now( even though he has a feud with zayn), he could easily end up live rusev. barrett himself got feuds and pushes in his first years- and look what happened to him. nobody knows what his future will be but wwe- we can only hope he doesn't end up like a lot of midcard wrestlers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

They cant split up LON fast enough. Now they're dragging Miz back down to jobber level as well.

And as good as Cesaro is in the ring, fuck he's so bad and borderline unwatchable when he just spams European Uppercuts for 5 minutes. Building his entire offence around different European Uppercut variations was an awful decision.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Worse RAW in a long time, I went to it and spent alot of cash to get a ticket... They didnt have a storyline, used half of the NXT roster which will probably be going back to NXT once a few wrestlers come back from their injuries.

What is this shit? Seriously disappointing, I swear Sasha didnt even get to be in the match, Paige was boring and didn't seem to care and for once im sure we would of loved to see Ryder have a match with Miz and maybe let him weird his title back.

I missed Cena, even the Big Show... I had an awful set of guys next to be drunk, bored shouting football chants... What a shitty night.

Plus come back Seth! :cry


----------



## BrokenFella (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Fuck Ambrose, sick of that junkie always picking wins over KO who is more superior.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I liked that they build up at least one story now with AJ, Carl & Luke vs Boreman Reigns but the rest of show... - I need to quote one of prowrestling's GOATs right here

-> Click


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



BrokenFella said:


> Fuck Ambrose, sick of that junkie always picking wins over KO who is more superior.


:ti

Chill, Ambrose is higher up the card.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Were the fans chanting for JBL during the Owens/Ambrose match?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> What has been so good outside of BC attacking Reigns? Literally nothing else of note has happened.


The show throughout has had meaning and storyline progression and all the wrestlers were booked pretty decently tonight.

Cesaro was gold
Miz & Maryse were gold
AJ & RR were decent
AJ & Bullet Club backstage segment was good
Decent opener with Shane, Sami, Jericho, Owens, Ambrose
Good match between Jericho and Zayn
Enzo and Cass were over as fuck and had a decent match with the Dudleys
Vaudevillains were a nice change and the match with the Usos wasn't that bad


The show was enjoyable was had a better flow than previous Raw's. 

The show wasn't amazing compared to 1997-2003, obviously, but it was compared to the last few weeks.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I enjoyed yesterday's show outside of a couple dud segments. The women's match was just a way to cram all the women into 1 segment and I already absolutely give zero fucks about Apollo Crews. Being brought up way too early has actually made me care less about him because it's so obvious he lacks any personality/character whatsoever. The smiling babyface is already used enough in this company and they already have the perfect one in Sami Zayn, there really is no need for another.

Other than that, it did enough to keep me entertained but I would be lying if I said that the show wouldn't have been very average without the AJ/BC/Reigns portion.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

How desperate must things be when that fat bastard james corden parents are deemed celebs.

I get the feeling shane will be leading the bullet club in WWE
opening segment was ok but totally predictable.

Jericho and Zahn nothing special with another zahn defeat.
Mauro is as gay as AJ styles is dorky
Enzo and Cass win over the dudley another dull encounter.
The brits showed their dislike for Roman Reigns loudly.
Roman useless on the mike, but AJ was even worse.

Corbin and Fandango yet another filler match in a filler Raw
an 8 man tag team with new day and cesaro yet again in another crap match
Was there anything that could save this atrocious RAW

and then the 8 person tag match in a row, show was well on its way to the worst raw of the year by a country mile
and the next match was a tag match again, and again poor quality.

Eventually a singles match except its only a squash match with crews.
Raw finishes with the fist half decent encounter and predictable win.

Worst raw in a long long time, gonna go back to watching PPV's only


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

Haven't gone back and watched the show yet but the crowd felt a little less invested this time in comparison to other Raws i've attended in the past. Fave chant was probably the loud "Deaaanoooooooooooooooo" chant in the opening segment or just a loud boring chant for Reigns. I fucking bet they quietened that one down too.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

must suck to be the US Champ right now, every other title is a huge deal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Hulk Hogan said:


> The show throughout has had meaning and storyline progression and all the wrestlers were booked pretty decently tonight.
> 
> Cesaro was gold
> Miz & Maryse were gold
> ...


We need more than just saying someone was 'gold' but okay. Nothing happened outside of the BC segment..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> We need more than just saying someone was 'gold' but okay. Nothing happened outside of the BC segment..


A lot of storyline progression happened.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

That promo AJ had to cut on how great Reigns is was just awful, like an exact repeat of the promo Bryan had to cut the Raw after FL 2015...

So anyone out there still believe Reigns is turning heel :reneelel


----------



## Money In The Bank (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



The Boy Wonder said:


> Were the fans chanting for JBL during the Owens/Ambrose match?


Sounded like it. Both guys got a good reception in the opening segment but after 3 hours of a decent, but not spectacular, show I think the fans had just lost interest. Unfortunately.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****



A-C-P said:


> That promo AJ had to cut on how great Reigns is was just awful, like an exact repeat of the promo Bryan had to cut the Raw after FL 2015...
> 
> So anyone out there still believe Reigns is turning heel :reneelel


Im not sure exactly what the fuck they are doing anymore.

I mean why the hell would they actively encourage the boo's. As an example him saying Im not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I'm the guy is something Cena would never say because it's him admitting he isn't a good guy obviously which isn't something a face would say. They also have for some reason decided that the boo's are no longer a problem because they have stopped editing them out which is strange because they obviously previously saw a problem in them spreading. 

If they are still pushing him as a face then they are doing exactly the opposite of the things they should be doing. They also can't even class him as a tweener because his reaction is pure hatred.

All very odd.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 -Black Taxi's and Red Phoneboxes Are Out Of Storage ***SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE****

absolute trash


----------



## Jordan Kay (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Overall I thought it was another good Raw. Although I did think we would be getting more than one women's match from now on (on Raw and Smackdown). After the amazing match at Wrestlemania I thought we would have more than one feud to go into a PPV with.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I don't get what the plans are for Owens right now. He's suddenly getting multiple segments per Raw and main eventing, and he's over as fuck recently, but then he just keeps losing. And I fear the losing probably won't stop anytime soon once the feud against Zayn really kicks off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Reigns isn't joining the Bullet Club. Check out this tweet from last night after Raw:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722309424770113536


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

Was it me or did a lot of the matches especially the main event look really slow? It looks like the European/Middle east tour is taking a toll on the wrestlers.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722309424770113536


He made it a hashtag... :deanfpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> Reigns isn't joining the Bullet Club. Check out this tweet from last night after Raw:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722309424770113536


Oh really Mr. "the guy" And just where would you be right now without The Shield?

:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Reotor said:


> :tripsscust
> Ugh...Randy Boreton, Yawn Cena and Bored Lesnar? meh the show is actually better without those 3.


Let's be real thou. you know their star power is needed in some form. But you're right, at least the show has been refreshing as of late without them.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

You know what sign I would like to see in the audience?

"Reigns is not theee gay... Guy"

You know, that promo that Hulk Hogan once botched


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****

I'll merge the threads as the discussion in both is basically the same now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> Reigns isn't joining the Bullet Club. Check out this tweet from last night after Raw:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722309424770113536


Ok, I’m not saying it’s going to happen, but a tweet is confirmation it’s not happening? Really?

And if they do join forces, they’ll be called The Roman Empire.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



TD Stinger said:


> Ok, I’m not saying it’s going to happen, but a tweet is confirmation it’s not happening? Really?
> 
> And if they do join forces, they’ll be called The Roman Empire.


That's true. They could call it something else. I want him to turn, just not with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> That's true. They could call it something else. I want him to turn, just not with Gallows and Anderson.


I get that. Personally, I would go for it because even though there is real friendship with Gallows, Anderson, and AJ (and Balor) I don’ think AJ needs to be in a stable but Roman has always been at his best in a group. Either turn heel with them or turn the Usos heel with him (who desperately need a turn as well).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



TD Stinger said:


> I get that. Personally, I would go for it because even though there is real friendship with Gallows, Anderson, and AJ (and Balor) I don’ think AJ needs to be in a stable but Roman has always been at his best in a group. Either turn heel with them or turn the Usos heel with him (who desperately need a turn as well).


I would just feel bad for Anderson and Gallows. Two guys brand new to WWE and connecting their success in this company to a guy who has been a failure the past 2 years. Not really fair to them because if this group fails, they're screwed, too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> I would just feel bad for Anderson and Gallows. Two guys brand new to WWE and connecting their success in this company to a guy who has been a failure the past 2 years. Not really fair to them because if this group fails, they're screwed, too.


Well, I mean you’re right. Reigns as the clean good guy babyface has been a failure. But at the end of the day, he is the champion. And if the guy used AJ’s buddies to screw him, he’d be the most hated guy in any promotion and Gallows and Anderson would benefit from that.

The only thing that would be missing is that natural connection with Styles and Balor since they are real life friends.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



TD Stinger said:


> Well, I mean you’re right. Reigns as the clean good guy babyface has been a failure. But at the end of the day, he is the champion. And if the guy used AJ’s buddies to screw him, he’d be the most hated guy in any promotion and Gallows and Anderson would benefit from that.
> 
> The only thing that would be missing is that natural connection with Styles and Balor since they are real life friends.


It depends where they go with it afterwards. The fans already don't like him. So, I don't know how much more that would change. We've gotten a preview of what Reigns' heel promos are like, and they're not much better than his face promos. Unless they have flawless story-telling after this, which there's pretty much no chance of, I could see them screwing this up after a few weeks, as well.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Frustrating booking of Kevin Owens.. 

They're featuring him a lot yet he keeps losing, and so does Sami Zayn. 

Clean losses too.. Cesaro and now Ambrose.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



ShowStopper said:


> It depends where they go with it afterwards. The fans already don't like him. So, I don't know how much more that would change. We've gotten a preview of what Reigns' heel promos are like, and they're not much better than his face promos. Unless they have flawless story-telling after this, which there's pretty much no chance of, I could see them screwing this up after a few weeks, as well.


I think Reigns will do a much better job as a heel. Heels seem to have more freedom on the mic so Reigns can be more of himself which will help out a lot. And having a cool, badass stable to go off of makes things even better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



Rocketmansid said:


> I think Reigns will do a much better job as a heel. Heels seem to have more freedom on the mic so Reigns can be more of himself which will help out a lot. And having a cool, badass stable to go off of makes things even better.


His heelish promos haven't been good thus far. They barely even let him speak because they're afraid of the results. Putting him with Gallows and Anderson makes no sense.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 04/18 - ***NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT****



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Let's be real thou. you know their star power is needed in some form. But you're right, at least the show has been refreshing as of late without them.


Oh I agree they need star power, but they need to build those stars.
The 3 you mentioned (ok maybe not Brock *yet*) are like stars that died and are now just black holes.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't get it.

Shane McMahon is in the ring announcing two matches (one for tonight): 

Jericho versus Ambrose and 

Zayn versus Owens at Payback.

Why did we then get Jericho against Zayn and Ambrose against Owens?

Why is Shane McMahon using FACEBOOK to make up matches? So every wrestler and all of the commentators are constantly switching between the different media-Things you can use to see if there is anything new???


----------



## Uncle_P (Apr 20, 2016)

thaang said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Shane McMahon is in the ring announcing two matches (one for tonight):
> 
> ...


Exactly! I am not happy about the way things are going at all! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vRKzMBUykMk I found kind of like a sportscast on Monday Night RAW, I have never heard of these guys but I am glad someone is voicing such strong opinions about the direction of the show. I am not sayin I agree with all the things they are say, but it is a refreshing less PC take on RAW and the what's happening on it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/wwe-monday-night-raw-4-18-2016/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane could be gone at any moment now.


----------

